# Radeon 9550 to 9600 Bios Mod



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2004)

Show article


----------



## eudea (Sep 7, 2004)

deal all,
i am newbie here. yesterday i bought gecube 9550 extreme edition. and i have tried the catalyst 4.8 for this card. and it was known as 9600series. when i run everest, it known as 9600xt. but the clock is still standar 9550 (core 250 mem 230).
then i tried the bios collection, i use gigabyte 9600 pro (core 400 mem 300) and then flashed it to my card, and the card was just blank. not showing any post mode. then i put my pci card to flash the 9550 extreme edition back again. fortunetly it works. so now, i am still stuck with this 9550xt witt 9600xt in windows but low clock ? is there any one who have experience ? please tell the bios that i should use for this card ? thank you. 
oh ya, i forgot something. I try atitool to find the max mem and core, and I got 300 mem and 470 core is still good in standard hsf. 
looking forward for some enlightment here... thank you.

PS: please forgive for my bad english.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 8, 2004)

use atitool - available from this site as well


----------



## cer_luca (Sep 9, 2004)

hy y have a asus radeon 9550 and i have tried flashing the bios and dont whork
please help my


----------



## batteryone (Sep 9, 2004)

my Gigabyte GV-R955128D too , I can not flash it by any bios 9600pro .


----------



## Yaris (Sep 9, 2004)

*Gecube 9550 to Gecube 9600pro*

Interesting. I have flashed my Gecube 9550 to 9600pro (from 250/196 to 398/203) using Rabbit to correct memory timings. It worked. Some improvement. 1200 points in 3DMark2001, 6000 in Aquamark3. 
Shall I keep the changes? Is there a chance for my card to get damaged?


----------



## bighead (Sep 10, 2004)

I am using Gigabyte GV-R9550 too !
How can I mod core/mem of this card ???
Can I flash that card to 9600non-pro ???


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 10, 2004)

battery: what do you mean "wont work" ? did you try a bios which matches your card's memory configuration?


----------



## Chiseanne (Sep 11, 2004)

*Flashing Radeon 9550SE to 9600 ?*

I have a Radeon 9550SE from Powercolor with 128 MB. Is it possible to flash it to 9600pro like the 9550 ?
The difference is the ram - it has only a 64 bit bus.
So would the flashing work or would it kill the grafic card ?   
I dont know if the 64 bit bus is Hardware restricted or if its soft moddable like the pipes.

Thanks for help in advance,

 

Chris


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 11, 2004)

the bus is hardware restricted.. i think its possible to flash the card to a 9600 - you just need the right bios with 64bit .. no recommendations for this from my side


----------



## Chiseanne (Sep 11, 2004)

*64bit 9600 pro bios*

Ok thank you that helped )

Any idea where to get that bios. I dont think I saw one in yor collection.

regards,

Chris


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 11, 2004)

no idea .. get a pci card to flash back then try a few bioses


----------



## batteryone (Sep 12, 2004)

I used Atiflash tool to flash many bios 9600Pro to my Gigabyte 9550D but it get error when check ID Rom . I tried to used Gigabyte tool in CD include card , it is the same , not any bios work . After that , I editted bios of own 9550D card : change core/mem from 250/200 to 400/250 ( very stable in my  card ) , it was flash ok by Gigabyte tool but had new problem - Win xp could not detect my card even thought Ati tool display core/mem 400/250 , it run default card . Now I reflash old bios and wait to your help . Help me , thanks a lot .


----------



## ati.bob (Sep 20, 2004)

I think you should use FlashROM instead of ATIflash.

I also recommend you to try and use other types of BIOS editor like RadEdit.. I'd tried RaBit before and it's terrible, had to reflash my VGA BIOS using a PCI card


----------



## epps (Sep 21, 2004)

i've got a Gigabyte GV-R955128D and i don't know what bios to use..
i was thinking at..

Gigabyte 9600 Non-Pro 128 MB 2003-07-15 23:10 2004-03-14 11:51 324 / 189

Gigabyte 9600 Pro 128 MB 2003-05-12 17:12 2004-03-14 11:51 398 / 297

Gigabyte 9600 XT 128 MB 2003-12-18 11:13 2004-03-14 11:51 500 / 300

if someone else flashed a GV-R955128D, please tell me what bios did you used
thanks.


----------



## ati.bob (Sep 22, 2004)

What is your default core and memory speeds? 

To flash to a specific BIOS and one that has a higher clock/memory speed, you have to try to overclock your current card to that level and gain 100% stability (no errors/artifacts) before you really tries to flash to a 9600NP/P/XT BIOS.. 

You can also edit the 9600Pro/XT BIOS and down-clock its core/memory speeds.. I think by default the 9600 Non-Pro BIOS *SHOULD* work without much stability problems..


----------



## epps (Sep 22, 2004)

thanks for you imput ati.bob
but there is anyone else with the same board (GV-R955128D) thats turned it into a 9600 ?
is 450 / 300 stable ?


----------



## mcpaddy (Sep 23, 2004)

*Gecube 9550 to 9600pro, me too*



			
				Yaris said:
			
		

> Interesting. I have flashed my Gecube 9550 to 9600pro (from 250/196 to 398/203) using Rabbit to correct memory timings. It worked. Some improvement. 1200 points in 3DMark2001, 6000 in Aquamark3.
> Shall I keep the changes? Is there a chance for my card to get damaged?



Me too, works perfect from 67fps to 103fps (using the 3D view with fps in the atitool, no glitches). This card accept a litle more of overclock but isn't too much and comes unestable.

Yaris you said "... using Rabbit to correct memory timings.". What is "Rabbit?".

!!Thanks!! to the author of the article & the web crew for the BIOS archive. 
Good luck for the other 9550ers.


----------



## ati.bob (Sep 24, 2004)

Rabbit? Nooo.. It's RaBit (1 "a" only).. It's an ATI BIOS file editor.. have the ability to edit BIOS clockspeeds and RAM timings.. Google it for more info..


----------



## rpintus (Sep 24, 2004)

Yaris said:
			
		

> Interesting. I have flashed my Gecube 9550 to 9600pro (from 250/196 to 398/203) using Rabbit to correct memory timings. It worked. Some improvement. 1200 points in 3DMark2001, 6000 in Aquamark3.
> Shall I keep the changes? Is there a chance for my card to get damaged?


 

 helo .!
  tell me how you flashed the gecube 95550 to 9600pro


----------



## rpintus (Sep 24, 2004)

to  rpintus@sapo.pt


----------



## ati.bob (Sep 25, 2004)

If you need instructions on flashing BIOS from 9550 to 9600, go to the first page of this thread...  

Article on BIOS modding : 9550 > 9600


----------



## locoidal (Sep 27, 2004)

*club-3d 9550(128 bit)*

hello all (i`m from spanish and my inglish is....bad bad bad..)
i tell you that i have an club-3d ati 9550 128 bits with 256 mg of ram (elixir)
the frecuencies are 250/200 
then i read the great article.... and i try the bios club-3d 9600 pro (elixir)
it´s fantastic....no problem and no errors with the flash procedure..all ok
then windows tell me that i have an 9600 series(exactly 9600 xt)
the new frecuencies are 398/203 and no glitches..all ok..
p.s
i think that the problems may happen when a big overclock with memory
(in my case this overclock is none..only 2mhz)


----------



## yaris (Sep 27, 2004)

rpintus said:
			
		

> helo .!
> tell me how you flashed the gecube 95550 to 9600pro



I have used hynx bios files found here (9600-C3 and 9600Pro-C3)


----------



## ScHuLtZ (Sep 28, 2004)

For all those people with the gigabyte cards, i think the problem is because the pro uses diffrent ram, so waither or not you can edit the pros bios and give that a shot, i should be getting my gigabyte 9550(128bit version) tommorow, so ill do a bit of "tinkering" and let you guys know how i go.


----------



## amd (Sep 30, 2004)

i have a gecube 9550 ee with hynix memory rated at 2.5 nanoseconds.  At default, it reads (from ati tool)  a 9600 pro card. 

I managed to overclock my card at 475 mhz(core clock), 320(640 mhz) without any artifacts, later i modded the bios with this default speed and works like a charm. 

If you can manage to get one you'll not regret it
http://www.gecube.com/productCategory.php?proID=66


----------



## batteryone (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone tried to flash  9600pro hynix gecube bios to Gigabyte 9550 128bit successful?


----------



## ScHuLtZ (Oct 1, 2004)

Nope, mine won't flash damn it, it says the bios dosn't match the card, even though im forcing the flash, ill have to do more tinkering i think.


----------



## traile_25 (Oct 1, 2004)

i got a powercolor 9550 with 256mb can anyone help me find a suitable bios for it so that i can flash it to 9600 pro....hope you can help me sort things out please


----------



## Nobru_rv (Oct 2, 2004)

Why u wanna flash your cards?Just softmod it and OC it. If u want to have higher clocks in your bios than just dump your bios with atitool,edit clocks with RADEDIT,and flash back to your cards.


----------



## highstrung (Oct 2, 2004)

i have a sapphire 9550se atlantis 128mb card. same question kindof as the guy above... its a 128 mb card but has 64b memory on the ati tool..i tried 5 different bios to flash to 9600  none worked (pixelated screen)   anyone know what bios i could flash this thing to?   i get this error

Existing memcfg = 0x7040
New memcfg - 0x6140  
ASIC memconfig doesnt match with bios file 'w/e.bin'


hellllllllllllllllllllllp    what bios would be compatible w/ my card?>?????


----------



## traile_25 (Oct 2, 2004)

Nobru_rv said:
			
		

> Why u wanna flash your cards?Just softmod it and OC it. If u want to have higher clocks in your bios than just dump your bios with atitool,edit clocks with RADEDIT,and flash back to your cards.




I'm new to overclocking and flashing bios of my videocard I really havent tried overclocking my card upto now I'm still running at stock speed I read the article hoping that I can somewhat raise the clock of my card sorry for being a newbie just wanted to get help form you guys...


----------



## Nobru_rv (Oct 3, 2004)

traile_25 said:
			
		

> I'm new to overclocking and flashing bios of my videocard I really havent tried overclocking my card upto now I'm still running at stock speed I read the article hoping that I can somewhat raise the clock of my card sorry for being a newbie just wanted to get help form you guys...



No problem mate. Im just telling you what can you do BEST for your card. flashing 9550 to 9600 has no sense to me.
Do this:
1. Run atitool and find MAX core (-10mhz) run about 3600 sec
2. Run atitool and find MAX mem (-10mhz) run about 3600 sec
3. Dump your bios with atitool
4. download RADEDIT from inet.
5. open your bios in RADEDIT.
6. Put your clocks in it (max clocks that you found - 10 mhz)
7. Flash your bios back to your card.
8. Enjoy your OC-ed 9550.

I found no difference in EX.
9550 128mb 128bit oc-ed to 450/240
9600 128mb 128bit oc-ed to 450/240

I tried 3dmark01se and 3dmark03.Difference is maybe 30 points.
In games i see no difference. Both run perfect.
my 2 cents.


----------



## vollprofi (Oct 4, 2004)

Gigabyte and Asus-Cards are special because of their own PCB-layout.
Gigabyte allows only Gigabyte-Bios. Asus for example has own layout and special chips for asus-tools like "smartdoctor".
However - does anyone have a gecube 9550 Extreme-Bios for me?
Best regards


----------



## mengfui (Oct 4, 2004)

*R9550 Extreme*

I'm using Gexcube R9550 Extreme running at core/mem 400/600 default
same as R9600 pro speed.


----------



## highstrung (Oct 4, 2004)

if anyone has a sapphire 9600se atlantis 128  card...please contact me  highstrungD12@hotmail.com    i need your help!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 6, 2004)

*Error*

When i flash bios for my Gigabyte (GV-R955128D) it says: (Error: block protect not disabled, status=OE, ERROR OFL01). I know my serial ROM not be unlocked, so anyone can tell me how can i unlock it?


----------



## LouMineti (Oct 6, 2004)

*Sapphire r-9550 256mb DDR*

I got the Sapphire r-9550 256mb DDR, I was wondering if anyone knows which bios I should use for the flash?


----------



## ati.bob (Oct 7, 2004)

For those who are looking for suitable BIOS for you ATI 9550 or even other cards, refer to this section...

Find the manufacturer of your card (Sapphire/ATI/Asus/Gigabyte..) and make sure you select the correct RAM type for your card.. [The exact memory size and make sure it has the same memory bandwidth/configuration (***-bit)]. Also make sure you get the exact memory chip types/speeds (**-ns) because some card will not work with incorrect memory chip configuration..

Finally, MAKE SURE YOU CAN CLOCK YOUR CARD TO THAT SPECIFIC CARD SPEED BEFORE ATTEMPTING TO FLASH IT!!   

Disclaimer: Do anything at your own risk!


----------



## interesting (Oct 7, 2004)

*answer some question for me*

i just want to know questions about ati radeon graphic card series.
please tell me what's device ID of radeon 9550 and radeon 9600 with other radeon video card
i don't know if you can answer me ,but i thank you first.


----------



## ati.bob (Oct 7, 2004)

Sorry.. I didn't really got your question.. can you be more specific?


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 7, 2004)

**Offtopic* Any voltmod instruction for R9550?*

I'm looking for Gpu and memory voltmod instruction for my sapphire 9550 (128bit) card.
Does 9600 and 9550 have same layout and core?
Some pics would be nice.

Thanks


----------



## sicnhead (Oct 9, 2004)

*Abit 9550*

I have looked everywhere for anything on ocing a abit 9550 without sucess.  If there is anyone that has tried or knows how please let me know.  Thank you.


----------



## batteryone (Oct 10, 2004)

*Mod bios Gigabyte 9550D to 9600xt successful*

Use this bios ( core/mem 405/255 ) flash by Gigabyte flash tool in include CD : 9550 --> 9600xt . You can re-edit core/mem to make you card into the best  . ( after download bios Please change file type from .txt to .rom ) . Good luck .


----------



## ati.bob (Oct 10, 2004)

batteryone.. please upload that file in ZIPped format.. this is because sometimes TXT files are transfered in ASCII format instead of the BIOS's binary format.. this will sometimes cause the file to be unusable..


----------



## batteryone (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re Send Bios*

ok - SORRY , I DID NOT RECOGNIZE this .


----------



## sicnhead (Oct 12, 2004)

*abit*

this file is for changing the abit 9550 to a 9600xt bios?


----------



## kikkelis kokkelis (Oct 13, 2004)

What BIOS should I use if I want to flash my Sapphire R9550 128Mb?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 15, 2004)

If anyone knows about Mira branded memory, info would be greatly appreciated. I have come to the suspicion that Mira relables other manufacturer's chips


----------



## Celeronfreak2000 (Oct 19, 2004)

Wazzledoozle, Mira branded memory are actualy manufacture by PQI, a Taiwanese company. 

I purchased Powecolor 9550 256MB, it uses MIRA chipset on it.  

I was able to o/c 400/225.  

What I did was backup my old bios and edit the bios changing the Device ID, oc my backup bios and reflash it.


----------



## ScHuLtZ (Oct 31, 2004)

batteryone said:
			
		

> Use this bios ( core/mem 405/255 ) flash by Gigabyte flash tool in include CD : 9550 --> 9600xt . You can re-edit core/mem to make you card into the best  . ( after download bios Please change file type from .txt to .rom ) . Good luck .


I seem to not be able to flash my bios because it says that there is an error deleting the memory so i checked the card with atiflash and it said it was locked, so, my question is how did you unlock your card if at all you did?


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Oct 31, 2004)

can you not just force it with -f?


----------



## ScHuLtZ (Oct 31, 2004)

Nope, tried all that, didnt work.. tried diffrent mobo settings, even tried a diffrent mobo and it still says that it cant clear the mem..


----------



## Vader (Nov 3, 2004)

Sorry my english

Please, I need answers urgently

I considering to buy GeCube Radeon R9550 Exreme (it should have GPU core 400 MHz, mem. clock 500 MHz), but I would like to know about this card noise from its large fan, cooler

I read some reviews:

on http://www.digit-life.com/articles2/radeon/gecube-1.html they wrote
_A real quality product, it offers good stability in work and a *low-noise cooler* (no joking, with this configuration the cooler is completely quiet)._


on http://bit-tech.net/review/331/2 they wrote
_I must add that although it looks nice, *the fan is rather loud*, louder than your average graphics_


*Does anyone here have experience with GeCube Radeon 9550 Extreme and can give me a answer about noise on this card? Is it loud?*

And what about this cards stability, drivers? What Catalyst is the best for this card?




			
				eudea said:
			
		

> i am newbie here. yesterday i bought *gecube 9550 extreme edition*. and i have tried the catalyst 4.8 for this card. and it was known as 9600series. when i run everest, it known as 9600xt. *but the clock is still standar 9550 (core 250 mem 230)*.



How can this be?!? GeCube Radeon 9550 e*XT*reme should have GPU core 400 MHz, mem. clock 500 MHz)!!

Does this mean that I can buy this GeCube e*XT*reme and that it works only at core 250 mem 230 like simple Radeon 9550?!


Please, I need answers urgently


----------



## ati.bob (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll try to answer your problems step by step..

Cooler problems..
Probably one of the cooler from the review is faulty or maybe it maybe loose when they are doing the actual review.. my Sapphire card also kinda have this problem.. just recently the fan is humming a little loud.. when I tried to apply a little pressure to the fan blades, the noise was gone and it's humming silently again.. But if it's really loud, you can get a silent aftermarket cooler like Vantec Iceberq copper.. or Zalman ZM80D-HP.. 

Experience with the card..
I only had experience with Sapphire 9550 cards.. not the XT version of course.. however, I must make myself clear that there are no "official" version of 9550XT as the 9550XT is set to run at a higher clock speed compared to normal 9550s...

Stability? 
that should be no problem... as most GeCube cards are quite good..

The problem with the "under-clocked" 9550"XT"
That is probably an overclocked 9550 that are flashed with 9600 BIOS.. and probably that card has the BIOS lock implemented (not really sure).. the plain vanilla 9550 can actually reach that kind of speed.. as long as you get a card with fast mtmory chips (less than 4ns.. get a card with 3.3 or 2.8ns memory chips if you can).. you can clock it up to a "9550XT" standard..


----------



## bladehell (Nov 8, 2004)

*Radeon 9550 to 9800se ?? is it possiblle?*

So i see the features of 9800se. 9800se have very nearly features of 9550 .so I think it is possible to mod 9550 to 9800s 


9550  core 250/400 128bits 4*1 pipelines
9800se core 325/580 128bits 4*1 pipelines


----------



## ReconCX (Nov 9, 2004)

the gpu's aren't the same, one's a rv350/360 the other is r350


----------



## ati.bob (Nov 9, 2004)

That's right.. you might ended up with a card in coma again.. 

And one thing.. many 9550 cards (except the special "XT" versions) have slow 5ns chips.. for example.. my Sapphire 9550 card also has 5ns Samsung RAMs that is specifically designed to work not more than 200MHz.. but I can only tweak it to a stable speed of 230MHz..  Any suggestions to increase its speed??


----------



## bladehell (Nov 9, 2004)

*mod 9550 to 9800se*

So i can see to tom's hardware that 9800se is rv350 

So i see the features of 9800se. 9800se have very nearly features of 9550 .so I think it is possible to mod 9550 to 9800s 


9550 core 250/400 128bits 4*1 pipelines
9800se core 325/580 128bits 4*1 pipelines

And so many card radeon 9xxx XT is a rv360 and not many 9xxx is rv360.
what do you think that?
is it possible?


----------



## ReconCX (Nov 10, 2004)

hmmm if that's true, i might test it a bit, however, not with solid evidence that the 9800SE is a RV360. As the theory that was concluded on this page: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=1135&page=4&pp=10

it seems that BIOS flashes DO make a difference on a card. Who knows.?


----------



## ati.bob (Nov 10, 2004)

Extracted from tPU! GPU Database..

Card: 9800 SE (128-bit)
Chip: R350 / R360
Interface: AGP
Memory: 128MB DDR
Core clock: 325Mhz
Memory clock: 290Mhz
Bus width: 128 Bits
Vertex Pixel pipelines: 4 / 4
Features: DX9.0, PS2.0, VS2.0

Card: 9550
Chip: RV350
Interface: AGP
Memory: 128/256MB DDR
Core clock: 250Mhz
Memory clock: 200Mhz
Bus width: 128 Bits
Vertex/Pixel pipelines: 2 / 4
Features: DX9.0, PS2.0, VS2.0

Nope.. you can't flash it.. 9800/SE/Pro/XT have *R350* or R360 core while the 9550/XT have the *RV350* core.. the vertex pipelines between the two is also different..


----------



## bladehell (Nov 11, 2004)

Oki i can't ... sniff... .so i anwser who the man wanted o/c over 230.i m


----------



## ati.bob (Nov 12, 2004)

Ok.. another improvement.. now I can OC the memory to 250MHz x 2 but it will be most stable with 240MHz x 2.. I did that with several memory timing tweaks and a BIOS flash..


----------



## Rene (Nov 18, 2004)

*Problem with flashing Gigabyte 9550*

When im will flashing the bios on screen blink ERROR: block protect not disablet status=E0 ! Please help my!  im use flashrom -f -p 9600.bin!  As unlock this for write new bios in eprom!

Sorry for my english im from poland


----------



## ati.bob (Nov 19, 2004)

Erm.. if you read around this thread and some of the 9550 thread, you'll find that you are not the only one experiencing this problem.. my guess is that most Gigabyte 9550 cards are locked so it can't be flashed.. maybe you need to use the BIOS flash utility from Gigabyte to flash it..?


----------



## Unregistered (Nov 23, 2004)

*It works*

I would like to thank u, my powercolor 9550/256mb is now indeed a 9600pro/256mb.


----------



## Unregistered (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey ati.bob... PLEASE send me a rom of your bios sometime.. I really need a 128-bit bios flash.


----------



## Unregistered (Nov 24, 2004)

*Gigabyte 9550*

Did anyone ever figure out how to flash this card?  I get the same "block protect not disabled" error that everyone else seems to be getting.  Did the mfg actually lock the chip?  I've never heard of this being done on a gfx card before.


----------



## Unregistered (Dec 2, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> use atitool - available from this site as well



or use rivatuner - this one works in windows 98 too.
got 470/230 on my card - HIS radeon 9550 (256 MB)


----------



## ati.bob (Dec 3, 2004)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Hey ati.bob... PLEASE send me a rom of your bios sometime.. I really need a 128-bit bios flash.



I'll post it right here then..  By the way.. you need the original BIOS or the modified version?? The attached ZIP file is the original Sapphire 9550 128-bit 128MB BIOS...


----------



## Unregistered (Dec 3, 2004)

Nobru_rv said:
			
		

> No problem mate. Im just telling you what can you do BEST for your card. flashing 9550 to 9600 has no sense to me.
> Do this:
> 1. Run atitool and find MAX core (-10mhz) run about 3600 sec
> 2. Run atitool and find MAX mem (-10mhz) run about 3600 sec
> ...


----------



## VirpZ (Dec 4, 2004)

For Sapphire 9550 256MB samsung 5ns owners

If u have 256MB samsung 5ns sapphire go to bios collection and download 9600 Pro 256MB Samsung 4ns The secret is: If u want to change something DONT USE Rabit cuz it looks better with more options but that program sucks since u do allright and got BLANK... Use RadEdit to change clocks and thats all cuz mem configs on that BIOS file are the same that u have on ur Sapphire 9550 256MB w/ Samsung 5ns 

Before flash I cant reach 415/215Mhz without artifacts  now i can go 425/255MHz   very stable

Sry for my terrible english & gl to u all


----------



## josephteo548 (Dec 8, 2004)

*To all Gecube 9550 extreme users*

Hi, i would like to know what 9600pro or xt bios you all are using for yr gecube 9550 extreme edition card. My have 3.3BGA memory, i know some come with 2.5.


----------



## Unregistered (Dec 10, 2004)

*Gigabyte GV-R955128D*

Just thought i'd let you all know that i have tried to flash my card several times with different matching bios's with no luck,it has the error 0FL01 that the bios does not match the current,that was even using -f to force it ..


Regards
          NuTTa


----------



## Nergal (Dec 10, 2004)

My brother has an ASUS 9550Gamers edition(128MB with 5.0hynix)

I read somewhere here that gigabyte & ASUS can't use other bioses?
I now got the "GeCube 9600 Pro 128 MB " bios moded and ready to try it.
However, if there is an 100% affermitive that it won't work, I'll take the 9600SE from ASUS.


----------



## xPacMan (Dec 13, 2004)

and the 64bit cards, exists any possiblity to MOD this to a 9600? I have a GeCube 9550 128mb 64bit.... I runned at 475/235 without problems, but my perfomance no have high gains, I make 7507 point in 3Dmark2001 overclocked and 69xx without overclock, the performance of this card is correct?

wait responses

sorry my english is poor too - I from Brazil

Athlon XP 1900+ @1600 Mhz VCORE 1.67 - Palomino 0,18u AGOGA
MSI K7N2 Delta - L
2x256MB Nanya PC 266 Dual Channel - 2.0 - 2 - 2- 5
VGA Gecube Radeon 9550 128mb 64bit


----------



## josephteo548 (Dec 13, 2004)

Yes, your scores should be correct, because yours is a 64bit memory card, it would perform lower than the 128bit memory 9550.
As for the bios, i am not sure myself. haha.   
As u can see i posted a question about it above....no reply yet though........


----------



## ReconCX (Dec 14, 2004)

i was wondering, how much did you guys spend on your 9550's? I spent about exactly $100 on mine.. maximum overclock is around 525/337x2...


----------



## ati.bob (Dec 14, 2004)

I spent about US$84 (after conversion) on my Sapphire Radeon 9550 card.. modded it into "near" 9600 Pro speed (except on the memory side).. 440MHz for the core, and 240x2MHz for the vRAM... all using stock cooling on the GPU (no cooling yet for the RAMs..)


----------



## HDut (Dec 22, 2004)

Guys a have GeCube 9550 256mb / 128bits memory Mezza -5   , where i find bios for this VGA ??
Sry for my english
Pls Help-me find


----------



## ZiGG (Dec 22, 2004)

I have a Gigabyte r9550 128mb whith Hynix 4 Ram ... but i also have the same problem whit the locked bios ..... any suggestions how to unlock it ....


----------



## BART_WODZISLAW (Dec 22, 2004)

download omega drivers


----------



## ReconCX (Dec 22, 2004)

... please read around and search before asking general questions like this..

as stated,

you can download omega drivers/softmod drivers

or use atitool and simple check the "unlock 9550" box in the settings....


----------



## BART_WODZISLAW (Dec 23, 2004)

hey ReconCx I have question to you, do you have on card some cooler? 
I have gigabyte radeon 9550 128/128 and I Have do biosmod to r9600pro and I wonder or I have to install cooler 
could you to answer on my question. I'm from poland Thanks for answer


----------



## ReconCX (Dec 23, 2004)

replied to your pm


----------



## gpenk (Dec 26, 2004)

*about Gexube 9550 xt flashing bios help me.!!!*

hi iam newbie in here 
iam have Gexube 9550 xt with Entrontech 3,3 ns memory so if win xp detect 9600 with core/mem 400/250,I want to flashing bios become 9600 XT somebody can help me    ... 
(victor_jopinangkaan@yahoo.com)


----------



## ati.bob (Dec 27, 2004)

Go and search around the forum.. there are plenty of explanation on modding 9550 cards..

I'll explain it again... 

9550 cards comes with RV350 core NOT RV360 NOR R350/R360 core.. so don't flash it with a 9600XT BIOS which is for RV360 GPU only!!! An XT card usually comes with additional features like thermal probing, etc.. so flashing a 9550 card which doesn't comes with those feature might cause your card unusable..

9550 cards that are labeled XTs are not using RV360 cores.. they are labeled XT because they are usually pre-tweaked/overclocked to 9600 speeds or they are capable of 9600 speeds.. ATI does not officially release XT editions for the 9550...


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Dec 27, 2004)

You may well be right but I think there was another thread where it became apparent that you can flash a 9550 to use a RV360 bios, just not the xt one as the temp. monitor etc. screws it up as you said. I'm pretty sure that you can flash 9550s to 9600 pros designed for RV360.

 100 posts.


----------



## ati.bob (Dec 27, 2004)

hmm.. you may be right.. a R9550 may possibly be flashed with a RV360 BIOS.. but it might cause problems later.. so better avoid it.. and one thing I should point out is that most 9550 cards when flashed with 9600 BIOS always seems to report they have RV360 cores.. although it's evident that all 9550 havr RV350 cores..


----------



## gpenk (Dec 27, 2004)

thanks ati.bob about u explanation , 
but what Gexube ATI radeon 9550 xt good for OC?? and
if i use Softmod driver or Omega what the effect for my vga card..
what different between biosmod and Flashbios , that same ..??
i have been read the forum they success to change 9550 xt to 9600 xt (biosmod) .. that true..??? how..make that 
sorri my english very2 bad


----------



## Skandal (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi, i didn't buy my r9550 cuz i'm thinking wich is better, an Asus board that will cost me 81euros(about the same in dollars) with 128Mb 128bits of bus, or a Club3d  256Mb 128bits of bus that costs 90euros, both can be overclocked, but it think that the asus one will be more stable....... Say what you think......


----------



## Clubvibe (Dec 29, 2004)

hello there. great work on the flash tools, so i see.

Just to get things clear i'm asking for your help.

I just bought an Asus A9550 Gamers edition (which is an ati radeon 9550 128-bit) I don't know the exact chipset and bios info because i first have to install it into my computer 

I want to flash this card to an 9600Pro and this thread is helping a lot BUT I would like to know 2 things:

1. Where do i get Atiflash?!
2. Which bios can i use best?!

Hope you can help me Oc'ing my 9550 into a beatiful 9600 Pro  thnx in advance


----------



## Clubvibe (Dec 29, 2004)

sorry for the dubbel post but editing won't work if your not registered (i'll be registered soon )
Do i need to use atiflash?! or are there some other flashtools?
And can i Overclock my '9600pro' after the flash (or am I to gready here )
And can i still install custom drivers like omega after this flash?!

just an general question about ati Oc'ing. Which ati tweak tool and drivers do you prefer?

Atitool i suppose for the tweaking (or is rivatuner better?!)
and do you use omega drivers? official drivers? or DNA-drivers?


----------



## ReconCX (Dec 29, 2004)

PLEASE read the first post of this thread, you'll find all ur answers there!


----------



## Clubvibe (Dec 29, 2004)

ReconCX said:
			
		

> PLEASE read the first post of this thread, you'll find all ur answers there!



i did read that post and I already know how to get atiflash (my mistake)
but not al my questions are answered? Are they? 

I still want to know which bios i can use the best with my Asus card (the chip says 'samsung 434 TC40. is this samsung 4.0 or 5.0?)
And can i overclock it after the flash? 

I'll read the first post again. more carefull this time


----------



## ReconCX (Dec 29, 2004)

U'll just hafta figure out which BIOS works for your card. it's a guess and check game. Make sure to match up the mem with the BIOS.. chances are, you got 4.0ns but google it to be sure.


----------



## RobH (Dec 29, 2004)

Newbie - first post.
Great site, ATITool and the bios download with clock change on the fly are superb.  A per my signiature I managed to get take my Connect 3D 9550 from 250Mhz to 445.5Mhz (was stable until the 460's) and RAM from 200 to 222.75 (exactly half the core) giving 42% boost to 3DMark2003.  CS:Soure Stress test now 63 FPS. The RAM gave artifacts going any higher (Samsung 5ns).  I'm now flashed as 9600Pro using the Saphire 9600Pro 256Mb drivers with 4ns Samsung, with memory Mhz downclocked when I downloaded it.  That was my 3rd attempt at using the 9600/Pro drivers, I tried the PowerColor 9600Pro, and the HIS 9600np, both caused by 3DMark to drop from 3058 to 2840-2860 with the same clock settings, wierd.  My only guess was the memory timings were slower somehow on those bios (both were 398/203 5ns memory bios).  Also my card would not take any 9550 bios execpt the one it came with, but it had no problems with the three 9600 bios.  I tried the Sapphire 4ns bios to test my memory timing idea and it seemed to work, still stable, and my 3D mark went to 3082, better than with the original bios, and now o/c unlocked too. I've not tried taking off the heatsink yet - but would 460Mhz + indicate this is not RV350?  It's a new card (Nov 04), model C3D6055.  Anyway, thanks to all who put this site together and wrote the mod software.


----------



## Clubvibe (Dec 30, 2004)

i'm sure it's an samsung 5.0. Omega drivers are telling me this by the bios facts wich are the same as a bios in techpowerup's bios database. The problem is... There are no 9600pro 128 mb with samsuung 5.0 bios available in the database. can i still flash it with an 4.0 bios?!

or is Tweaking the card with the omega dirvers (radlinker) or Ati-tool enough?!


----------



## RobH (Dec 30, 2004)

The TC40 on your RAM chips means 4.0ns, (my card has TC50 - 5.0ns). Bye the way the first article says don't use ATIFlash on a 9550, it doesn't work (apparently), use FlashRom, it does work fine.


----------



## Clubvibe (Dec 30, 2004)

so i noticed... i didn't read carefull enough.. well if i'm back in a couple of minutes it means the flash worked. wish me luck!


----------



## Clubvibe (Dec 30, 2004)

The flash worked great! I used the Sapphire Radeon 9600 pro 128 MB 400 / 230 bios and i believe this settings are stable.

I suppose i don't have to put on an extra cooler on the card. if not please tell me.
I'll run Ati tool if i can get it even faster without damaging anything.


----------



## Unregistered (Jan 3, 2005)

will this mod work with the xtasy edition of the 9550


----------



## Unregistered11 (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah what do us visiontek owners with the 64bit piplining download?


----------



## Clubvibe (Jan 3, 2005)

64bit can't be flashed. sorry


----------



## Unregistered (Jan 3, 2005)

they cant be flashes to the 64bit version of the 9600? I am using the Hinx chip.


----------



## Unregistered (Jan 4, 2005)

How about the 9600SE edtions most of those are 64bit cant we upgrade to those or are we still screwed?


----------



## CLU (Jan 7, 2005)

I have read a few different articles on OCing the 9550 all of them said they were doing it without added cooling.(other than a heat sink) i have a ati radeon AGP 256mb card, it only has a heat sink. is adding a fan not needed when OCing this card?  should i add one to be safe.
Also it is recomended that i make a  backup of the bios befor i flash it to a 9600. it says that i can can do this with ati tool but i can't figure out how.
thanks


----------



## testuser (Jan 7, 2005)

I have tried to make my abit radeon v9550 with zalman video cooler a v9600 but my video card
gives now a black screen and i can't undo it.
Can someone help me


----------



## CLU (Jan 7, 2005)

ok fine, i figured out how to dump my bios with ati tool, and cooling isnt my number one problem so how bout i ask a new question.
does it matter what 9600 bios i flash my card too? i know that i must use a 256mb one but does it matter if a use a powercolor or Gigabyte. should i use a pro or xt? also atitool has setting unduse misc. to disable the clock lock, if i do this is it even necesary to flash the bios?


----------



## ati.bob (Jan 8, 2005)

The brand preference of the BIOS is not really important.. but some manufacturer's BIOS might have been tweaked.. but largely it's unimportant.. and you are recommended to only use a 9600 Non-Pro/Pro BIOS since the XT BIOS supports an RV360 GPU chip and is largely incompatible with a RV350 chip.. after flashing the BIOS, it is not necessary to put the "disable clock lock" option in ATITool since most flashed BIOS comes with unlocked clock control.. if you can overclock your card and maintain it after you run some games.. it's OK to leave the setting unchecked..


----------



## CLU (Jan 8, 2005)

well i flashed my bios, tyhen rebooted. all i get is a black screen 
used a pci card to boot up and write this post. how do flash it back or to another bios. if i make a new boot disk and doo the same thing will it work? or will it try yo rewrite the bios on this old 7200. if that happens i cant get back here for more  help. on a side note now that i am in windows i can enable the 9550 now recognized as a 9600 and extend my desktop onto it, but as i said it will not show me anything on boot


----------



## ati.bob (Jan 9, 2005)

do you back up your old 9550 BIOS? if you do, just make a bootable floppy and put both the FlashROM application and your BIOS file into it.. then when it reboots.. type *flashrom -i* where it will list out a list of display adapters on your system.. then.. look for the device ID (0 or 1).. locate the device ID for your 9550 graphic card.. it should have a chip ID of "RV350".. then.. remember the ID and type *flashrom -p -f "device ID" "bios file"*


----------



## CLU (Jan 9, 2005)

whew thanks. ok everything is back to normal.too normal, i still cant oc the card, is there any hope for me?  should i try another bios or try the softmod road?


----------



## ati.bob (Jan 10, 2005)

you should try another BIOS.. from a different manufacturer.. preferbly a 9600 Non-PRO/9600 PRO BIOS..


----------



## Unregistered11 (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone find a bios that is 64bits?


----------



## ati.bob (Jan 10, 2005)

Use a 9600*SE* BIOS.. it should function of 64-bit 9550 cards..


----------



## CLU (Jan 10, 2005)

things just keep getting worse 
well i tryed 3 bios' now and no luck, in fact i have had the worst luck. after having to pull the agp card out to reboot on the PCI the third time i decided to flash back to the 9550 and quit for the day. heres where i screwd up big time and forgot to put the agp card back in and i accidentaly flashed my pci card to a 9550. now i have put my old radeon back in so i could make this post. how can a flash my pci 7200 back to a 7200?


----------



## ReconCX (Jan 10, 2005)

LOL I did the EXACT same thing when i screwed up my card. if you have onboard video, then it's a life saver, just reflash it back to a 7200.. I learned however, NOT to use another ATI card as my PCI backup because of this. My 7000 never fully recovered (very bad artifacting, but boots up so i can reflash my 9550) so I returned it within 14 days =D

Now i'm on ebay looking at a VooDoo 5 5500 PCI... dual chip...mmmm... want a piece of history =)


----------



## CLU (Jan 10, 2005)

saddly no onboard video. Right now i am using an old all-in-wonder radeon. i found a bios image on some site that i think will work for my 7200, but now i am worried that i will flash the allinwonder with the 7200 bios. could you tell me the comands to use with flashrom so i can make sure i flash the pci card and not the agp?


----------



## CLU (Jan 11, 2005)

well i got the PCI 7200 working again so its back to square one. however i am now getting a "fuzzy" display any geusses on how to fix this?


----------



## ReconCX (Jan 11, 2005)

somehow, i think it's probably damaged. I just don't think a 7200 with it's 150/150x2 i think? can handle an instant jump to 250/200x2, not to mention the memory timings, and the voltage. Especially if you don't active cooling (I only seen passive on 7xxx series cards) You're lucky it still works ^_^


----------



## CLU (Jan 12, 2005)

i can't find a 9600 bios that will work on my 9550, am i doing somthing wrong, i just flash it useing the cd image from the bios collection


----------



## ati.bob (Jan 12, 2005)

Hmm.. if every BIOS can't help.. maybe you should just dump your current BIOS (I espect you have already done that?) and edit it using RaBit..


----------



## E71 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Unknown chips?*

Hi. I'm new to overclocking in general and quite frankly scared to death of losing my budget graphics card since I can't afford another but I really really would like to overclock it to 9600. It's a Sapphire 9550 128Mb and I'm afraid the memory chips on it aren't of any brand I've come across on your site. It's 'elexir' brand. Does that mean I can't follow your guide to flashing it into a 9600 ?

Thanks


----------



## ati.bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah, just go ahead and choose a different manufacturer for your RAM chips.. some might work, but some might not.. just remember to stick with the speed what your card can handle..

by the way, how fast is your card's memory chip? 5ns? 4ns?


----------



## E71 (Jan 14, 2005)

I think it's 5ns, it says the following all over the chips:
N2DS12H16BT-5T

Should I assume it's 5ns or is there another way to find out?

Thanks for your time by the way, much appreciated.


----------



## Unregistered (Jan 14, 2005)

Used ATITool, clicked Settings and it gave me the following:
Catalyst Version: 4.10
Device ID: 4153
Chip Type: RV350
Memory Size: 128 MB
Memory Bus Width: 128 bit
Active Pipelines: 4
Default GPU Clock: 250.00 MHz
Default Mem Clock: 200.00 MHz

If it is 5.0, the Sapphire 9600 series BIOS downloads I found that are:

Sapphire  	9600 Non-Pro 128 MB  	Jul 23rd 2003 4:39 AM  	Apr 18th 2004 10:10 PM  	324 / 203
Elixir 5.0
-
9600 SE 128 MB  	Oct 30th 2003 2:19 AM  	Jul 25th 2004 5:00 PM  	324 / 182
Mosel Vitelic 5.0
-
9600 SE 128 MB  	Oct 24th 2003 5:32 AM  	Dec 26th 2004 12:12 PM  	324 / 196
Elixir 5.0
-

Non of which are Radeon 9600 Pro... do I still have a chance with any of them and which is best one to pick do you think?

Thank you


----------



## ati.bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah, you have a card with 5ns memory chips.. With a 5.0ns RAM, the default speed of these chips are at 200MHz.. so you may try any of the 9600 Non-Pro BIOS and try to overclock it to see how much the memory can handle.. use ATITool to find out.. with some tweaks (especially after flashing the card with the 9600 BIOS), you should be able to get the maximum capable speed for both the GPU and memory chips..


----------



## E71 (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I'm going to try this one:
Sapphire  	9600 Non-Pro 128 MB  	Jul 23rd 2003 4:39 AM  	Apr 18th 2004 10:10 PM  	324 / 203
Elixir 5.0

This is probably a stupid question but... is there a way I can backup my original firmware just in case the new firmware causes problems?

Thanks


----------



## ati.bob (Jan 15, 2005)

Just use the command *flashrom -s [adapter ID] [file name]* to save the BIOS to the directory where the flashrom program is..


----------



## ajokz (Jan 15, 2005)

hi all! I'm very excited with this article. I want to change my 9550's bios to 9600 pro. I'm using"HIS excalibur 9550 128 mb, 128-bit". what should I do?


----------



## ati.bob (Jan 15, 2005)

read the first post.. it should cover almost all aspects of your 9550 to 9600 conversion.. continue to read to know more about tweaking your 9550>9600 mod card..


----------



## Dedodido (Jan 15, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Used ATITool, clicked Settings and it gave me the following:
> Catalyst Version: 4.10
> Device ID: 4153
> Chip Type: RV350
> ...




quick note re those, if you go mad and change your mind on what bios to use, make sure you don't use the 'SE' ones, as I have recently found out they are for 64 bit cards, whereas yours is a 128 bit card, and that probably wouldn't work. I would have attached the ISO image I used, but it's for the 256MB version =/


----------



## ajokz (Jan 16, 2005)

hi! I'm a newbie.
I'm using win xp. I really confused reading how to flash my 9550 bios to 9600 pro at this articel's first post. can anybody help me? what tool do I have to use?


----------



## ajokz (Jan 16, 2005)

9550====>9600pro
I have made a dos boot disk, then I could make a backup bios. but when I type 'flashrom -p 0 rv360(I named the bios rv360). it said that asci memory or what doesn't match. what is wrong? the bios?


----------



## ajokz (Jan 16, 2005)

9550====>9600 pro
my card is HIS excalibur, so I used bios HIS 9600 pro modified an original from this site bios collection. when I type flashrom -p 0 9600.bin(as it is named), there was an error: asic memory doesn't match bios file. type 1 to continue
so, I used HIS 9600 non pro modified and original. but there was an error also: ssid doesn't match bios file.

it is okay to force the bios? or I picked up the wrong bios?


----------



## Dedodido (Jan 16, 2005)

ajokz - 

A few things you should know before you try to do any flashing of your bios, it's relitively easy to understand, even I got it and I've only been here for 3 days!

First things first, after you've got the boot disk with flashrom unzipped onto it, use it to boot into DOS and then use the command 'flashrom -s 0 oldbios.bin'. That will save your current bios as the file 'oldbios.bin' on the floppy disk, so that you can put it back and set everything to normal if anything goes wrong.

After you've got that done, you need to find a bios on the bios database that will work with your card. The database is found here.
To find out what kind of BIOS you can use, you'l need to find out what kind of memory is used on your card. So, open up your PC (with it turned off and un plugged ofcourse) and look at the part number code that is printed on the memory chips. When you've got that copied down, go to this page and match up the code you've got written down with the codes in the list to find out what memory it has; make note of the manufacturer, the size, and the speed.

Now go back to the BIOS page and look for a BIOS that says '9600' (it doesn't neccisarily have to be the PRO version, you can also use the non-pro version, as they all use the same core).  Make sure that in the '9600' BIOS that you use, it's clock and RAMDAC speeds are at what your card can handle, these are the numbers separated by a / (if you want any more info on that ask). 
Also make sure that the memory make it says below these numbers is the same as what you've found out is on the chip, otherwise they won't be compatible, and that the speed it says for the memory is also the same.
Finally, the memory it says in the title of the bios has to be the same as the amount of memory you have on the card. You can see how much there is from the memory type table.

*NOW MAKE SURE YOU'VE PUT THE CARD BACK INTO THE AGP SLOT*
When you've found your BIOS, download it and save it as '9600.bin'. Then put it onto your boot disk, and reboot the PC with the disk in the drive. Then when you're at the command prompt, type 'flashrom -f -p 0 9600.bin' to force flash the bios. If this then works and you can then progress to overclocking, if it doesn't, then just reboot again with the boot disk, type in 'flashrom -f -p 0 oldbios.bin' to restore your old bios, and then do some more rooting around in the BIOS database until you find one that works.

For information about overclocking, visit here and it'll tell you everything you need to know.

Hope this helps


----------



## ajokz (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks, Dedodido. I have done it well. I did just like what you said. now my 'Radeon 9600' has core clock and memory clock: 297/243. Now I want to changed it into 324/273.


----------



## Dedodido (Jan 16, 2005)

no problem, good luck with your overclocking ^_^


----------



## Mio (Jan 16, 2005)

*R9550 8pipes ???*

I do not believe that R9550 has no support for 8 pipes. GPU RV350 is absolutly the same. Have someone tried Hmod or bios mod to unlock it?


----------



## Dedodido (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't think the chip has 8 pipes to be honest. I'm pretty sure it only has 4. I think I can remember reading somwhere that when they released the 9600, everyone was expecting it to just have 4 of the 8 pipelines from a more expensive model disabled, but they actually rebuilt the chip using only 4 pipelines to reduce the cost.


----------



## ajokz (Jan 17, 2005)

hi, Dedodido. after changed into 324/273. my monitor shows something that is called... artifact? that means that my card can't handle this setting?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 17, 2005)

9550/9600 chip has 4 pipelines inside the silicon... nothing to unlock


----------



## Dedodido (Jan 17, 2005)

ajokz - yup that means that the card is over heating, resulting in artifcats in your screen. If you added extra cooling for the card, then it might be able to handle it, but that also costs extra money and can be difficult to install. Without extra cooling you'll have to take them down a little bit untill you stop getting artifacts. 
The best thing to do, is when you've got what you think are the max clock and memory speeds, scan for artifacts and leave it running for an hour or two. If it doesn't find anything, you're good to go. If it does find anything, take them down a little bit more and try again.


----------



## ati.bob (Jan 17, 2005)

@ajokz
Are you using a heatsink-only cooler on your 9550 card? you might want to try adding a casing fan or a PCI slot fan to blow at the heatsink..


----------



## ajokz (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm using HIS 9550 i-fan edition. is it possible to use 9800se's bios? cause 9800se uses rv350/rv360


----------



## ajokz (Jan 18, 2005)

I also open my casing and use fan for home use


----------



## Dedodido (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't think it is possible to flash it with a 9800 BIOS, *especially* an SE version...

The 9800 uses a compltely redesigned core, with only 4 pipelines instead of 8.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jan 18, 2005)

ajokz said:
			
		

> I'm using HIS 9550 i-fan edition. is it possible to use 9800se's bios? cause 9800se uses rv350/rv360


The 9800SE uses the R350 core, the 9550 uses the RV350. Completely different chips.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 18, 2005)

soldering on the core sucks .. 

the first 2 resistors have been examined so far .. now for the 3rd


----------



## Unanswered (Jan 18, 2005)

*Sapphire 9550*

Thanks to all of you. just bought a Sapphire 9550 120mb card and flashed it to a GeCube 9600 xt.
Used a GeCube9600pro bios found in this site but seems it was wrong cause my com says its xt?!?

Just wondering....
After dumping my 9550 bios using atitool and comparing it with the 9600 bios (using RaBit) that not only are the clockspeeds different but also most of the memory timings.

Could i have gotten the same performance boost if i just edited the old bios to reflect 9660 timings then overclocked it to the same speed???

Cuz using atitool i found out that max core/mem of the card (9550 bios) was 440/240 (stable) and the fps i am getting using the now flashed card is way higher (from 10% to 20% depending on game - used fraps) even though its at its default mem/core of 400/200.

And to Unregistered since we use the same card try the GeCube 9600 pro with hynix 5.0 mem just be sure it has hynix mem 5.0 ns. 

Thank to everyone for making my Oc'ing as painless as possible.


----------



## Mio (Jan 18, 2005)

Oki, one more quescion, if i flash R9600 bios to R9550, is any other change except unlock overclocking? Mean, coan lose something? DX9support or lose points in 
3DMark?

Someone who posts has same PC as me, @3200+ 512DDR etc, but has 2800 points in 3Dmark03, I have 3100 with original bios only with updated basic core frequency.


----------



## Dedodido (Jan 19, 2005)

Mio - I don't think it's really possible to loose anything by flashing the BIOS, I've looked all over the web on this matter and havn't seen anyone having any problems apart from choosing the wrong bios. If you use the wrong BIOS, just make sure you have a backup of your original BIOS so that you can try a different one. (You might want to check with some of the experts round here though, I'm only a newb )

e.miron - did you manage to OC it without flashing the bios to 9600?? Usually it looks like it's done it, but a few seconds later or when you launch a game, it'll automatically set it back to the stock speeds because of what's in the catalist drivers. If you check with your computer after going off for a while I'm prety sure it will have reset them. That's why you need to flash to 9600.


----------



## tmarkala (Jan 19, 2005)

batteryone said:
			
		

> Use this bios ( core/mem 405/255 ) flash by Gigabyte flash tool in include CD : 9550 --> 9600xt . You can re-edit core/mem to make you card into the best  . ( after download bios Please change file type from .txt to .rom ) . Good luck .



I have Gigabyte Radeon 9550 and I've done what you said... But after flashing, my card isn't recognised by Windows!    Does anyone know how to solve it?!?   

Batterryone, if you have the answer and you're still reading this massages, PLEASE mail me!!


----------



## Unregistered (Jan 20, 2005)

aaa


----------



## Unregistered (Jan 20, 2005)

I have same problem with my abit9550cdt/128mb/128bit/samsung3.6ns

Problem is weri interesting but first i must find somebody who nows english better then my


----------



## e.miron (Jan 20, 2005)

Dedodido said:
			
		

> e.miron - did you manage to OC it without flashing the bios to 9600?? Usually it looks like it's done it, but a few seconds later or when you launch a game, it'll automatically set it back to the stock speeds because of what's in the catalist drivers. If you check with your computer after going off for a while I'm prety sure it will have reset them. That's why you need to flash to 9600.



 These frequencies came from factory.And I played halo for a few hours and the frequencies that i have overclocked with still remained.and yes, you just have to mark that line in atitool or radlinker that says ` remove clock lock .


----------



## Dedodido (Jan 20, 2005)

aah, you did it that way, forgot about doing it that way.


----------



## e.miron (Jan 20, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> Introduction​
> ATI has recently released the 9550 series, which is a low cost down-cut version of the 9600. Unlike the 9500NP/9800SE/X800 Pro there are no additional pipes to be unlocked, but you can overclock it. Clock speeds are 250/200. Since the 9600 chip can clock A LOT faster than that, ATI added an overclocking protection in the Catalyst drivers. When you set clocks, they reset back to default after a few seconds or when a game is loaded.
> There are modded drivers out there (including our softmod drivers) which circumvent that lock, ATITool can even remove it at runtime, but many people would prefer to use ATI's original drivers - that's where the Bios flash described here comes into play.
> 
> ...






My ati tool already shows RV 360. It`s a gecube 9550 gu c3p card 128/128  with stock settings 432 core/554 mem. I raised it at 455 core and 600 mem.Do I still need to flash it in 9600 ?


----------



## Polaris800 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Sapphire 9550 256 to 9600Pro 256*

Hey peeps, After spending the last 4 hours looking through these posts I am still edgy about bios flashes. Can the sapphire 9550 256MB actually be flashed to a sapphire 9600Pro 256MB with little effort? Even though there are differences in the mem being 5ns and 4ns respectively. There are some posts up that are helpful but hard to understand clearly. I'll keep hammering at the thread to find info but some clear info would be great.


----------



## Dedodido (Jan 21, 2005)

e.miron - does your computer think it's a 9600 already? check on the device manager. 

Polaris800 - In my opinion that could be a little risky, boosting the memory clock from 200-300Mhz could fry the chips =/


----------



## Realist (Jan 29, 2005)

Installed this bios today as a test on my ATI 9550. It did install ok but keeps freezing when I play half life 2.

So I put the old bios back and all is fine again.

Any ideas why?


----------



## Fret_LT (Feb 2, 2005)

Exactly the same thing as e.miron has. and yes indeed win's thinks it's 9600 series. can it be that manufacturer flashed bios before me and e.miron ?!?!?!!  wit 9600pro bios?? cause it's really not the standart frequencies r9550xt must have.. i believe..


----------



## marc_safc (Feb 6, 2005)

have a powercolor ati radeon 9550 (256mb)

want to overclock it to 9600 pro speeds (398/203)

set the clock to the the above in ATI tool and generated no artifacts, plus have an arctic cooler on the card. 

where do i start tho lol? And how do i find out what type of memory i have so i get the correct bios?


----------



## marc_safc (Feb 7, 2005)

nevermind just flashed the card to a radeon 9600 pro


----------



## Tambo (Feb 12, 2005)

*can someone help*

Posts: n/a  Sapphire 9550 256 to 9600Pro 256 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Hey peeps, After spending the last 4 hours looking through these posts I am still edgy about bios flashes. Can the sapphire 9550 256MB actually be flashed to a sapphire 9600Pro 256MB with little effort? Even though there are differences in the mem being 5ns and 4ns respectively. There are some posts up that are helpful but hard to understand clearly. I'll keep hammering at the thread to find info but some clear info would be great"


I also have this particular card. However, after reading 17 pages of this thread i am none the wiser. Can anyone give me specific instructions for the Sapphire Radeon 9550 with 256mb. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Unregistered (Feb 14, 2005)

how you can be sure that the bios is absolutely compatible with your card
for exemple if my card is a MSI RX9550 256Mb and the memory type is Samsung 4.0 can i use the bios from Sapphire 9600 Pro 256 MB witch is the same Samsung 4.0 or it the bios has to be from the same manufactor in that case MSI


----------



## Unregistered (Feb 19, 2005)

why there is checksum error? what can I do to fix it? thx.


----------



## critofur (Feb 23, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> how you can be sure that the bios is absolutely compatible with your card
> for exemple if my card is a MSI RX9550 256Mb and the memory type is Samsung 4.0 can i use the bios from Sapphire 9600 Pro 256 MB witch is the same Samsung 4.0 or it the bios has to be from the same manufactor in that case MSI



Ah, good to know the MSI has 4.0 RAM, wonder if all of them do?  I just started reading about 9550 -> 9600 BIOS flashes today, but it seems like people who know say BIOS brand usually doesn't matter, so the Sapphire should be fine _IF_ your particular card can run at 9600 Pro speeds.  

I might get that same card you have, depending on what people say responding to my thread asking which 9550 to get and I'll prob. flash that (Sapphire 9600 Pro 256MB) BIOS, though I may start with the speeds set lower to test first then maybe go higher later.


----------



## critofur (Feb 23, 2005)

ScHuLtZ said:
			
		

> I seem to not be able to flash my bios because it says that there is an error deleting the memory so i checked the card with atiflash and it said it was locked, so, my question is how did you unlock your card if at all you did?



Did you have any luck figuring out how to flash your Gigabyte 9550 -> 9600 BIOS?  The Gigabyte 9550 cards were looking nice to me, but not if I can't do the 9600 BIOS


----------



## Razvan (Feb 27, 2005)

ati.bob said:
			
		

> Go and search around the forum.. there are plenty of explanation on modding 9550 cards..
> 
> I'll explain it again...
> 
> ...


 
Well, I have a Gecube 9550 XT card and I have to say that AtiTool detects it at "settings" with RV360 Core... Can you explain why ???


----------



## ati.bob (Feb 28, 2005)

All I can say is that all R9550 cards that is BIOS-modded have a tendency to be identified as having RV360 cores while in reality that it has RV350 cores.. this happens to almost every case of BIOS-modded R9550 cards..

As for your GeCuve 9550 card, from what I've heard, their (GeCube) 9550 eXtrene Edition/XT cards are factory-overclocked and pre-BIOS modded to 9600 BIOS.. so technically it is still a 9550 with RV350 core, but identified as R9600XT with RV360 core by Windows..

There's a more "secure" way of checking your GPU core ID which is through the ATIflash/FlashROM application.. try typing "flashrom -i" wich will list out the information about the adapter(s) installed on your system.. under the "Device ID" section, you should see the "actual" GPU core that your GFX card have.. (for me, I've got the ID RV350 listed) I'm not sure if this technique is 100% accurate, but it's working for me now..


----------



## Nobru_rv (Mar 1, 2005)

ati.bob said:
			
		

> All I can say is that all R9550 cards that is BIOS-modded have a tendency to be identified as having RV360 cores while in reality that it has RV350 cores.. this happens to almost every case of BIOS-modded R9550 cards..
> 
> As for your GeCuve 9550 card, from what I've heard, their (GeCube) 9550 eXtrene Edition/XT cards are factory-overclocked and pre-BIOS modded to 9600 BIOS.. so technically it is still a 9550 with RV350 core, but identified as R9600XT with RV360 core by Windows..
> 
> There's a more "secure" way of checking your GPU core ID which is through the ATIflash/FlashROM application.. try typing "flashrom -i" wich will list out the information about the adapter(s) installed on your system.. under the "Device ID" section, you should see the "actual" GPU core that your GFX card have.. (for me, I've got the ID RV350 listed) I'm not sure if this technique is 100% accurate, but it's working for me now..



Atiflash or flashrom cannot detect your core. It detects core through the bios id. For all 9600,9550 cards it says rv350.Even for 9600xt (tested on sapphire 9600xt). As i remember,my friend bought 9550xt platinum by gecube,and its written RV360 on its core. It has also 2.5NS hynix on it.... I will post a pic if i have the chance ....


----------



## new guy (Mar 1, 2005)

*ati radeon 9550 drivers+ bios flash*

I tried to flash the bios to the 9660 pro it worked but was casuing problems. So then i dumped the bios and edited the bios for the higher clock speeds reflashed the bios. The drivers from ati wont recognize the card with the higher clock speeds/flashed bios, but when i reflash it to the orignal bios its works fine. Any solutions on how to fix this? Or should i use the moded drivers?


----------



## ati.bob (Mar 1, 2005)

Nobru_rv said:
			
		

> Atiflash or flashrom cannot detect your core. It detects core through the bios id. For all 9600,9550 cards it says rv350.Even for 9600xt (tested on sapphire 9600xt). As i remember,my friend bought 9550xt platinum by gecube,and its written RV360 on its core. It has also 2.5NS hynix on it.... I will post a pic if i have the chance ....


Oops, my mistake..


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 5, 2005)

Tambo said:
			
		

> Posts: n/a  Sapphire 9550 256 to 9600Pro 256
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Hello guys, I have Sapphire 9550 256MB too... so if somebody could help us about the flash, we'll be very grateful. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## ati.bob (Mar 5, 2005)

Read the first few post before asking any more questions..

http://forum.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=463&page=1&pp=10


----------



## DigitriX (Mar 5, 2005)

ati.bob said:
			
		

> Read the first few post before asking any more questions..
> 
> http://forum.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=463&page=1&pp=10




I have the same Sapphire 9550 256MB (Memory: Mezzo, or something like that... 5ns) and I can't see anything about that?!? I have one simple question: What BIOS should I use? Just tell me the right BIOS for that video card. Thank you.


----------



## ati.bob (Mar 6, 2005)

Here's a few 9600 Non-Pro/Pro 256MB BIOSes that you can try..

http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/?search=9600+256&Submit=Search

I'd suggest the Powercolor BIOS, but you could try others too if you had any problem, just get a PCI card, plug it in, then boot up with the PCI card and re-flash your AGP card..


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 10, 2005)

*Sapphire 9550 256Mb flashed fine for me.*



			
				DigitriX said:
			
		

> I have the same Sapphire 9550 256MB (Memory: Mezzo, or something like that... 5ns) and I can't see anything about that?!? I have one simple question: What BIOS should I use? Just tell me the right BIOS for that video card. Thank you.



I have just flashed my Sapphire 9550 256Mb card with the Sapphire 9600 Pro 256Mb bios. 

My 9550 has Samsung chips and a clear fan. 

Works a dream.


BIOS used was: http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/Sapphire.9600PRO.256.Samsung40.040826.bin

Sapphire 9600 Pro 256 MB -- Aug 26th 2004 7:49 PM -- Oct 21st 2004 4:09 PM -- 400 / 227.5 -- Samsung 4.0


----------



## DigitriX (Mar 11, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> I have just flashed my Sapphire 9550 256Mb card with the Sapphire 9600 Pro 256Mb bios.
> 
> My 9550 has Samsung chips and a clear fan.
> 
> ...



Good, but mine has Mezzo 5ns chips.... should I try the Samsung 4ns ?


----------



## WEmaniac (Mar 11, 2005)

*a newbie question*

Anyone got experience on how to flash ''sapphire 9550-samsung 5.0ns'' with cooling fan to a 9660pro? Which Bios suits this card better and how fast it could possibly become. By the way, I have no floppy disk drive on my computer, therefore is there any way to boot into DOS mode without it to run the Flashrom command? Looking forward to get help from any of you knowing that, cheers!!


----------



## tornadof111 (Mar 11, 2005)

*sapphire 9550 128/128*

hi all,
today i've bought R9550 by sapphire with HYNIX chip, i would like flash it in 9600pro, but i can't find 9600pro bios with same memory chip. Can you help me?


----------



## Gustavo (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi all.

I would like that the users of the Gigabyte Radeon 9550 tried this BIOS.  
http://america.giga-byte.com/VGA/FileList/BIOS/bios_r96p7de_f11.exe

This BIOS belongs to Gigabyte ATI RADEON 9600 PRO, model GV-R96P128DE
http://tw.giga-byte.com/VGA/Products/Products_GV-R96P128DE.htm

Look, the same PCB of the 9550(and TSOP memory).
http://tw.giga-byte.com/VGA/Products/Products_GV-R955128D.htm
http://images10.newegg.com/productimage/14-125-141-02.JPG
http://images10.newegg.com/productimage/14-125-169-02.JPG

I think that you were trying to use the BIOS of the model GV-R96P128D. It's completely different.
http://tw.giga-byte.com/VGA/Products/Products_GV-R96P128D.htm

If someone use the BIOS that I indicate and work correctly, please inform here. Thanks.

And sorry about my English.


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 14, 2005)

DigitriX said:
			
		

> Good, but mine has Mezzo 5ns chips.... should I try the Samsung 4ns ?



The chip son my card are Samsung 5ns, and the bios I used was noted as being for 4ns Samsung chips. If you Mezzo chips are good enough then they should be OK, but all I can say is try it an see. If your card frys dont blame me )


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 14, 2005)

WEmaniac said:
			
		

> Anyone got experience on how to flash ''sapphire 9550-samsung 5.0ns'' with cooling fan to a 9660pro? Which Bios suits this card better and how fast it could possibly become. By the way, I have no floppy disk drive on my computer, therefore is there any way to boot into DOS mode without it to run the Flashrom command? Looking forward to get help from any of you knowing that, cheers!!



If you have a USB Key you can probably set this up as boot disk. See http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/107 for info on flashing the bios and the potential spped improvements.

My chips are 5ns Samsungs and I previously posted this message:

I have just flashed my Sapphire 9550 256Mb card with the Sapphire 9600 Pro 256Mb bios.
My 9550 has Samsung chips and a clear fan.
Works a dream.

BIOS used was: http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/Sap...ng40.040826.bin
Sapphire 9600 Pro 256 MB -- Aug 26th 2004 7:49 PM -- Oct 21st 2004 4:09 PM -- 400 / 227.5 -- Samsung 4.0


----------



## mibrion (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry for asking again but after reading all the messages i don't know what to do...sorry for beeing a newby....
I have the gecube r9550 Gu-c3p card  ...i saw that the Gu-C3 is the one that evrybody like but i still wanna know if i can do something to mine ...
thanks


----------



## 3gpaBko (Mar 15, 2005)

I have the same card as Gustavo
I`ve tired using different bios, but no result, after flashing my card become dead and PC didn`t run.
Could somebody help me to choose the propper bios for this card.

I`ve this card this card 
GV-R955128D
Memmory: Hynix 4ns
Clocks: 250/200

Best regrads


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 21, 2005)

I have an ati 9550 256 mb. I want to upgrade to a 9600 pro model but i dont know which bios of 9600 pro i have to download . I have samsung 5.0. I think there are no bios upgrade for my graphic card. Thx


----------



## ReconCX (Mar 21, 2005)

I hate to break it to you but chances are, if your 9550 doesn't even have active cooling then it's gonna be hard to do anything to it.


----------



## dbo7 (Mar 24, 2005)

i have msi 9550 128 bit with 128 mb and my core and memory are 250/200 . but it doesn't have a fan on heat sink it came without fan. so my question is if i try to flash it to 9600 series will i need a fan ? or can i just use without one?


----------



## Buell (Mar 25, 2005)

excuse me, but to thing maids change the bios of the 9550 with that of the 9600 if it then is possible modify the timing of the card simply using Rabit on the original bios?


----------



## darkmith (Mar 26, 2005)

HI, first i'd like to introduce myself: my name is Pedro Asborno, currently living in Argetina and i have recently bought a Connect3D ati radeon 9550 with 128MB DDR.

I'd like to know wich bios i should use, because i've read the entire post but only saw one post referring to connect3D cards and couldn't figure out whi bios to use 

Thanks for reading and even more if you can help! 

be the way, members can also mail me so i'll be glad to read and reply your mails!

Greetings, Pedro E. Asborno

Ps: sorry if my english is bad


----------



## javier (Mar 26, 2005)

i´m a newbie, so my apologies in advance for any inconvenience i may say:

i´ve got a powercolor 9550 256mb and read lots of posts about having it flashed to a 9600pro or even a xt, will the stock fans in my 9550 resist the heat increase??

Wouldn´t it be wiser to just remove the overclocking lock with modded drivers and see how much extra speed you can get of your card, and then use the averclocked settings only when in 3d applications??

and, is there really any diffrence between a 9550 and a 9600pro, besides from the core and mem frequencies? does the latter do something special (shaders, etc) that the 9550 can´t??

too many questions, i know. Sorry for my poor english and thanks


----------



## darkmith (Mar 28, 2005)

i've managed to OC my Connect3d radeon 9550 now it's working at 450mhz core an 230mhz mem, i used atitool and it rocks!


----------



## Me3124 (Mar 29, 2005)

Is it possible to make a gecube 9550 EXTREME into a 9600XT ?







Thanks, Me


----------



## ReconCX (Mar 30, 2005)

please please please SEARCH for the answer to this question! I believe I have answered this question about 2 million times!

You CANNOT flash your 9550 into a 9600XT because the 9600XT features a temperature probe that the 9550 does not have!

Besides, most of the 9550's can't even reach 9600XT speeds (500/300x2).

Just use ATITool to max your speeds...

----

I'm about || this close to writing a faq for the 9550....


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 31, 2005)

ReconCX said:
			
		

> ...
> Just use ATITool to max your speeds...
> ...



I have a Gigabyte GV-R955128D 9550 and had issues using ATI tool. It worked fine for changing the clocks but if I put the system in standby or hibernate, the video would not become active after I brought the system back up. This was true both with the stock BIOS and after successfully flashing the card with a BIOS posted early in this thread.

I eventually tried the Omega drivers and Radlinker and as long as I don't use the "Advanced" clock settings, I don't see the fail to resume issue. I've only tried this with the modded BIOS settings but I suspect it would also be true with the stock BIOS. Running on XP.

The BIOS I used was posted by batteryone on page 5 of this thread. The default settings gave some artifacts when testing with ATI Tool but no visible artifacts in bechmarks. The CD that came with the card didn't have the flash tool on it but I found a 9600 BIOS download on Gigabytes site that included the flask tool. I used the BIOS posted by batteryone and NOT the 9600 BIOS I dowloaded from Gigabyte.

I also added a 50 mm fan that I just crazy glued to the heat sink to keep temps down. I'm running it at 391.5/243 and ATI Tool doesn't show any artifacts in extended testing. I can go higher without visible artifacts in benchmarks but the ATI Tool test detects some. The modded BIOS defaults were something like 406/262.

Pretty decent bang for the buck for a $60 delivered price...

Mike

Mike


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Mar 31, 2005)

ReconCX said:
			
		

> please please please SEARCH for the answer to this question! I believe I have answered this question about 2 million times!
> 
> You CANNOT flash your 9550 into a 9600XT because the 9600XT features a temperature probe that the 9550 does not have!
> 
> ...


lol I hear you.


----------



## Florin (Apr 3, 2005)

Mike, I have a Gigabyte GV-R955128D 9550 too! 

I have 2 questions:
  1. Did you use some special glue(I'm thinking at the heat(so it will not melt)...and if something will  be wrong with the card - warranty) or it's not important ?

2. Did you use some heatsink for the memory or it was not necessary!


Everyone:
By the way....i notice that everyone with this kind of card had hynix memory.....My radeon has "Samsung"   
For cooling...i found something from TITAN- COOLER VGA TITAN TTC-CUV2AB / RHS
http://www.titan-cd.com/english/vga.asp

What do you think?...


Best regards,
 Florin


----------



## dodol (Apr 4, 2005)

good news for 9600 Np owners 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This my true story
i have 9600 NP (sapphire) 325/400 and with passive heat sink
i run ati tool and it's only reach 416/500 max core clock
to prove my max core, then i think to attach additional heat sink and fan.
It's simple way and also cheap
I buy an allumunium heat sink (flat) and fan not from the computer shop
but from electronic parts shop the reason is more cheapest 
And don't forget buy a sillica grease (thermal paste) it will increase condutivity between the original vga heat sink and additional sink that we attach onto it.
In my work new sink attached upper the original vga sink, and the fan attached upper the new sink.
And i tight them all. (depend on your design and vga card you have)
I take the voltage for fan, from the casing voltage (make it paralel)
Last check, make the new sink have a good conductivity to absorp calor from the original sink. And the fan run properly
Then put it back to agp slot
Running the computer open the ati tool and try find max mem core and GPU core
My result increased up and reach 460/580 max core  
But the stabil core is 450/520 

Regard


Try it with your own risk
(I hadn't picturize of my project,yet. but latter i'll attached it if i got one)


----------



## TFV (Apr 4, 2005)

...hmm, Mike has flash the bios from batteryone...The problem is that I have Samsung memory(on the GV-R955128D) - K4D261638F-TC40 - 4.0 ns(but not Hynix)!  So far, everyone had for GV-R955128D Hynix and not Samsung! 

There is any chance for me to use...."For example, if you have Samsung 4.0/5.0 you could use the Powercolor 9600 Pro 128 MB Bios dated 2003-08-23 11:56", becouse I don't think that batteryone's bios will work for me!!!....


 Still many people complain that ....They could not do the soft mod!(Some of you think that the Gigabyte'9550 are locked)...

So why lots of peoples think that using only Atitool for OC(with..remove clock lock) will not work!!!

I did not try anythink so far, but I want to know what it will be the best solution(especially because there were problems with softmod with Radeon GV-R955128D)!!!! 

10x,


----------



## nyioo7@hotmail.com (Apr 4, 2005)

hi guys i have a question. if i flash the bios of my 9550 card to 9600 series it will void the warranty right. but what if i flash it back to orginal bios , than does the warranty still void or will they notice if i return it .?


----------



## Echbart (Apr 4, 2005)

If you flash it back they wont see that you flash it.....


----------



## nyioo7@hotmail.com (Apr 5, 2005)

does that mean warranty doesn't void?


----------



## Echbart (Apr 5, 2005)

yes


----------



## nyioo7@hotmail.com (Apr 5, 2005)

i have msi 9550 128 mb and flashed it to powercolor 9600 pro @ 400 / 250 and it was working fine. but one day i was testing ati settings to set the best setting for my games, after 6 or 7 time i opened and closed the games the whole screen just crashed and every thing just stopped. i thought i have destroyed my card because it happened once with my 9200 card which is now broken and unuseable. so i reboot it by pressing reset button and flash it back to original bios and it is working fine now. 

so any idea what happened ?

is it because of i closed the side panel of the case? cuz i had it open before .

oh also i put the fan myself and it is working at 3600 rpm . do i need a faster one?

AMD Athlon XP 3200+
MSI K7N2 Delta2-LSR
1 GB kingston 3200 dual 
MSI ATI Radeon 9550 128 mb 250/203
Maxtor SATA 80 GB


----------



## TFV (Apr 6, 2005)

*Flash your card or just use Omega drivers*

Hi,


After I read all the posts, i've decide that it will be better just to use Omega drivers!
I bought a fan and memory heatsinks(10$), I have install the new drivers and I changed the clocks(GV-R955128D) from (250/400) to 400/460!

It's working very fine!!!! The card is oc all the time, not just couples seconds(becouse of the Omega drivers)

Best regards,
TFV


----------



## Unregistered (Apr 7, 2005)

I have the Sapphire 9550 256Mb.  The fan is loud, like a small leafblower.  Anyone with this card know of a workable vga fan or cooler to replace this loud fan?  

Thanks, 
J.


----------



## Caveman (Apr 12, 2005)

I have a Gigabyte 9550 SE (I didnt do my homework...)  

I am thinking of flashing the ASUS 9600 SE (64-bit bus) onto the card.  The big question I have is:

Is the 9600 SE clock UNlocked?  Will it work, is another good question, i guess we'll find out.


----------



## Caveman (Apr 12, 2005)

It worked, 325 x 200, I didnt recognize it as a 9600 SE in the device manager though...

I did not reinstall the Cat 5.4's, mabe if I did, it would... dont really care to though.

ATI tool insists that it is still clock locked...


----------



## eS^ (Apr 13, 2005)

*Guest*

Hello, i have been reading up alot on the 9550's performance and stubbled accross this site.
i currently run a gf2 64, which i oc'd. 
yet, i purchased the Abit Radeon 9550 256DDR 128BIT for my new AMD64 3200+ on an Asus K8V yet i was missin that extra bit for the 9600 xD
on reading the user manual of my card, i found it has the same features as the R9600 XT from Abit. 
could you please verify this for me? im not an experienced flasher and dont own a PCI card that would save my butt... lol
thanks


----------



## eS^ (Apr 13, 2005)

*Ignore what i first said.... lol  (wont let me edit)*

Hello, i have been reading up alot on the 9550's performance and stubbled accross this site.
i currently run a gf2 64, which i oc'd. 
yet, i purchased the Abit Radeon 9550 256DDR 128BIT (R9550-256CDT) ...
VPU CORE CLOCK:	250MHz
MEMORY SIZE:	128MB
MEMORY FREQUENCY:	400MHz
MEMORY INTERFACE:	128 Bit
MEMORY PACKAGE:	TSOP
MEMORY TYPE:	8×16 DDR
MEMORY SPEED:	4ns
RENDERING PIPELINES:	4
CONNECTORS:	VGA, TV-Out, DVI

.... for my new AMD64 3200+ on an Asus K8V yet i was missin that extra bit for the 9600 xD
on reading the user manual of my card, i found it has the same features as the R9600 XT from Abit. 
could you please verify this for me? im not an experienced flasher and dont own a PCI card that would save my butt... lol
lots of posts mention the impossibility of doing a 9550 to 9600 XT flash, if this is true, please indicate which flash i should perform for best performance.
thanks


----------



## Unregistered (Apr 18, 2005)

*UPDATE on Gigabyte GVR955128D*



			
				Florin said:
			
		

> Mike, I have a Gigabyte GV-R955128D 9550 too!
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> 1. Did you use some special glue(I'm thinking at the heat(so it will not melt)...and if something will  be wrong with the card - warranty) or it's not important ?
> ...



I have 2 GV cards with different BIOS version. the F1 (older buy date) and the F20 (newest).

With F1 I can flashed it with non-pro 9600 or moded 9550 bios using atiflash or flashrom (no bios lock)

But, the new F20 I found the same error described on the thread (bios lock). I can't mod the bios or flash the 9600 bios to it even using gigabyte flash utility (GVF14), so I installed softmod driver and OC it with atitool.

For the Q:
1. I'm using superglue (qiuckly bond/bonds in second). Apply just on the corner of the fan then quickly stick it to the heatsink, don't over apply incase you need to remove the fan for warranty service. It hold just fine.
2. No memory heatsink, but i recommend.

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## janek222 (Apr 26, 2005)

*His 9550*

sorry for trouble, but I have only one question.
is there any posibility that bios from saphire card (9600 pro) will works on may HIS (9550)?
the only problem i've seen is the memory type (saphire - samsung, HIS - hynix), 400/250 i have already but I would like to use original drivers.
there is also another problem. when i've installed SuSE 9.3 pro, system recognize my HIS 9550 card, but i couldn't use 3d acceleration. it seem's that ati graphics drivers even in linux can check that card is moded. I don't know for sure, but when mandrive will ends downloading i'll check this.
so if anyone knows something about my primary question please help me 

P.S. sorry for my english, i don't practise to offen :/


----------



## janek222 (Apr 27, 2005)

*His 9550*

and there is another one.
i read somwhere, that 9550 to 9600xt mod is possible to make. system sees it like 9600xt but it works as 9600 pro. what do you think about that?
i.ve look out, and it's hard to find a good bios on hynix. if its true and ati original drivers don't see any problems with that, i find out gecube bios on hynix 4.0. 
now i work at 432/250. its need to be 500/250 but i think that its possible to make 
working with ati original driver its all about for me (of course with good core/mem)

P.S. sorry for the standard and "being everywhere" question (post above), but i read also, that type of mem (5.0, 4.0 etc.) is important, not manufacturer. i could just try out, but i dont have a PCI card, so crash may be painfull 

PLEASE, HELP


----------



## janek222 (Apr 27, 2005)

*His 9550*

first of all, i solved almost all problems.
for some reason (and i realy don't know how it could happend) when i look at my card i saw SAMSUNG TC50 mem - strange, beacuse i was convinced that i have hynix.
second - i found a good bios form me (only problem was that is for samsung 4.0 but i tried out that and all works fine :] ) 400/230 and 1454 - 3DMark 05 score is fair enough for me  (i do a little mod to timings pernament in bios - but this isn't a problem for ATI original drivers)
I know that I can mod harder this card (works fine at 432/250) - but on Omega drivers...
and the last one. I still can't use a 3D acceleration in SuSE, but it seems to be a system problem (like I said, I check this when Mandrive finished up)

I hope that info can help somebody else....
CYA


----------



## TFV (May 6, 2005)

*Low max. frequency for memory?!?!?!*

I have a GV-R955128D(Gigabyte)...with Samsung 4ns memory(strange...usualy this type of video card has hynix memory).

Anyway....with Atitool, My max. frequency were 410 for core and 243 Mhz for memory...!!! i don't know ...but for a 4ns. memory my expectations were higher than that(i used heatsinks for memory too...that is true that the heatsinks are square..not rectangular...like my memory chips(..and they don't cover the entire surface of the mem))... 

In the same time at 243 Mhz i touched the heatsinks. They were ...warm..but for sure not hot!..So i don't understant...why only 243(i oc the gigabyte video card at 400/230)!

What i want to ask is if there is any relation(regarding oc) between Vcore and memory frquency! 
What i want to say is that ...first step....i used Atitool for finding max. Vcore...and after that..i have                                                          reset vcore to default
                                    ...second step...i did the same to find mem frequency!

There is any chance ....if I set Vcore to max...Can Atitool to give me a better  result regarding mem frequency(more than 243Mhz)




any opinion or advice is appreciate! 

thank you,
 Florin


----------



## Joeleong (May 9, 2005)

*PowerColor 9550*

Need help newbie here.

I can manage to OC my powercolor 9550 128mb to 450/240. But if I flash to 9600pro can I get better performance?

If can pump up the performance with 9600pro Bios, which Bios to use to flash my Powercolor 9550 128mb Samsung 5.0ns memory?

THX


----------



## VEGETTO (May 10, 2005)

*can't mod msi RX9550-TD256*

Hello, i would like to mod my RX9550-TD256 to an 9600 series but i haven't been able to do it because whenever i upgrade with a different bios, i'll get a lot of artifacts even running MS-dos, so do you know what bios this video card could work with, i'm getting tired of trying a lot of vios with no results and also i'm regreting changing my 3year old GF4 ti 4400 for this ATI.

Thanks for your time, greetings form Colombia, south america


----------



## VEGETTO (May 10, 2005)

*Specs of my card*

MSI RX9550-TD256
256mb samsung 5.0ns
i've been able to overclocked to 450mhz core/225mhz memory
thanks for your time again


----------



## devils (May 15, 2005)

I have Sapphire Radeon 9550 128-bit with 256MB memory from Hynix 5.0ns. 
I can OC to 445/220x2 but I can 9600. Which BIOS is the best for me? I find it on this page, but I didn't find it.
I read that I can 9800 from it. It is true?
Please, you help me.

Sorry, but my english is not good.
I come from Slovakia.


----------



## gR3iF (May 15, 2005)

np hm u can probalby use any bios with 4 pixepipelines and the speeds you reach but i think take an 96 bios


----------



## Unregistered (Jun 4, 2005)

*All worked perfectly*

i flashed the BIOS of my connect3d 256mb 9550 to the gecube 256mb 9600 pro, and it all works perfectly - HL2 now has high framerates on high graphics settings (but no AA or AF)


----------



## Unregistered (Jun 5, 2005)

I have a Powercolor 9550 256MB Samsung Memory 128Bit
I tried using the bootable cd to flash my vid card to the powercolor 9600Pro 256MB Samsung Bios
The error i get is that the bios is locked, how do i unlock the bios to flash the new bios.

Thanks


----------



## Unregistered (Jun 6, 2005)

I bought a Sapphire Radeon 9550 and want to flash to 9600 Pro.  The card has Samsung 507 memory.  I am curious as to weather there's a difference in Samsung 4.0/5.0. Please clear this up for me

Paul


----------



## Unregistered (Jun 6, 2005)

I flashed card success... but the system bios displays very slowly now... is there a reason for this and or a fix?


----------



## Agility (Jun 10, 2005)

I have this graphics card form GeCube named Radeon 9800 (R360 VPU) 128-bit. The Catalyst states tat its a 9800XT card while the box says it's 9800PRO. So which one do i follow? And how do i flash it with a better BIOS? Hynix memory btw...

And btw GeCUBE sucks. Bought for only 6 months and the fan got spoiled for no reason. Took it out and used my own house fan to blow the computer >_>.


----------



## MrGuest (Jun 11, 2005)

*Is it okay if...*

Hi.

I'm trying to replace my Sapphire R9550 128mb (250/200 5.0ns Elixir) bios with Sapphire R9600 NP 128mb (also Elixir 5.0).

I'm not sure what exactly I can/can't do...

Can I get another manufacturer's bios on use it or does it have to be from the same manuf. ?

Does the memory brand have to be the same (in my case, Elixir) ?

For some reason, I was expecting the new device ID to be 4152 but it's actually 4150 on the R9600 NP...

Is that a bad thing? Would that be incompatible, problematic, or slower?


----------



## Hendry (Jun 28, 2005)

Dear Wizard,

Recently, I have bought sapphire radeon 9550 256mb ddr (USD. 80) and felt unsattisfied, so i'd like to change the card into Saphhire 9600XT which cost only USD. 140.
A couple days ago, i was read an article mentioning about flash 9550 into 9600 pro, instead of buy a new card, i'll take this risk since it much afford then you have to buy a new card. 
Please tell me the step by step instruction to flash my card into 9600 pro. 
Well, i do not know what kind of memory i have (E.G. Samsung, Hynix, Etc) to looking the 9600 bios, 
i also have downloaded some new bios from this site to matches the card (Powercolor 9600pro 256mb, sapphire 9600 pro 256mb ddr). Could you advise which bios will be match properly with my card and how to flash the card. (Step by Step methods). 
For your information, i have update my catalyst driver from softmod, and it worked properly. 
The default memory of 9550 was 250/200 and it was locked for overclocking, so i installed the driver and my card is able to overclocked. Well, i'm not sattisfying with the changing, instead of using softmod driver, i would extremely pleased if my windows / Ati Tool can detect the existing 9550 to 9600 pro.
Many thanks for your assistance, i was desperately need your help to flash my card.


----------



## Faisal (Jun 28, 2005)

*how can i cahnge the memory clock*

hi!
i have bought connect3d ati radeon 9550 128mb card,i have read all the post about radeon 9550, people suggesting about overclock the memory speeds, can anybody help me out to tell the whole procedure of how to do it, and what effects will it have afterwards......
please mail me at faisal17pk@hotmail.com, send all the links for the software reguired for that and also about the fan i have to installed on it, as it doesnt have any fan already installed on it ...
i wll be thankful to you...
take carez......
bbye


----------



## mamamie (Jun 29, 2005)

*who can help me?*

i have a asus ge/td 128 ,i want to flash to 9600.but it always says    "ERROR block protect is not disabled"   press "1" to continue
what that means??


----------



## Hendry (Jun 29, 2005)

This is my second time posting my experience, well yesterday i was curious to finding way how to flash my sapphire radeon 9550, 256mb ddr to 9600 pro. Thanks to this forum, i found that my 9550 is using Hynix 5.0ns, 128bit, well to overclock into 9600pro i need to find the same bios from this site.
After searching the match Bios, i can't find the Bios with the same speed memory (Hynix 5.0), so i turn into Sapphire Radeon 9600 Pro, 256mb, 128bit BIOS, and expecting that this kind of Bios might be work.
I started to Boot my computer with Bootdisk and save my old bios with Flashrom parameter. Next, i flash my card with the rename file 9600.bin (you might have to rename the file since MS DOS doesn't recognize long character), well the bios flash begin to start and took a few second to proceed.
After that some messages were appeared in the screen showing the bios flash has been sucessfully changed, also there were a funny tones from the cpu speaker after the flash process.
Well now i get a card based on 9600 pro (450 / 227.5) instead of (250/200) and saving USD. 50 in advantage. Not sattisfied on that changing, i'm using ATiTool to overclocking an overclocked card become (500/250). Well it did work, now i'm able to play any game (including HL2, Doom3) without crash, and the incremental of the FPS is significantly raise.

Well, this is the end of my posting, i hope this tips might be able to help someone with the same problem.


----------



## Chaval (Jul 5, 2005)

*Club3d 9550 OC*

I managed to OC my Club3d 9550 256 -128 to 427/220, for safety I changed to 400/210.
Im very happy with the results now, in BF2 1024/High settings (Lights/Shadows low) Im getting an average of 33 FPS instead of the original 23, ok for me. 

Now, I saw a post of a guy saying he got arround 100 FPS in ATITool, there I have an avr of 45 FPS.
Does It have to do with the other hardware involved (CPU) or is there more OC for me to do?
Do I have to flash my Bios, cos softmodding is working fine or?


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 7, 2005)

*samsung 5.0 or 4.0*

how i can know the version of my memory if i know is samsung i have a msi rx9550 td256 with fan


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 7, 2005)

wich bios do you used?
reply to diegones1@hotmail.com


			
				VEGETTO said:
			
		

> MSI RX9550-TD256
> 256mb samsung 5.0ns
> i've been able to overclocked to 450mhz core/225mhz memory
> thanks for your time again


----------



## VEGETTO (Jul 9, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> how i can know the version of my memory if i know is samsung i have a msi rx9550 td256 with fan



i have the same video card, but i haven't been able to upgraded with any 9600 bios
msi rx9550 td256 is samsung 5.0ns memory

have you been able to make it run under 9600 bios?


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 9, 2005)

*msirx9550 td256*



			
				VEGETTO said:
			
		

> i have the same video card, but i haven't been able to upgraded with any 9600 bios
> msi rx9550 td256 is samsung 5.0ns memory
> 
> have you been able to make it run under 9600 bios?


 no i haven't but i overclocked it core 486/ mem 224.10 and its perfect i used the softmod drivers and ati tool


----------



## SPHERE (Jul 16, 2005)

hi i have a 9600se here in front of me (hynix 64 bit) and im wandering if there is some way of modifying a 9600pro bios from 128 bits to 64? can anyone do this or tell me how?

help would be much apreciated


----------



## WestPoint (Jul 24, 2005)

can i change  my msi 9550 256 128bit (250,200) to 9600 pro or xt? It has 256 mb i which bios should i use,there is no 9600 msi with 256 mb,if i flash it will 256 remain?


----------



## SPHERE (Jul 24, 2005)

use a bios from another manufacturer  id flash to a pro if i was u  make shure the bios is for ur ram


----------



## WestPoint (Jul 24, 2005)

how can i flash MSI ATI RADEON 9550 256 mb with fan,(250,200) to 9600,can it be flashed?


----------



## WestPointagain (Jul 24, 2005)

should i flash to sapphire non-pro 9600(samsung 5.0 memory like mine on msi 9550 256 mb) or to GeCube 
9600 pro (samsung 5.0 also)??


----------



## SPHERE (Jul 25, 2005)

manufacturer doesnt mater use the one with your mem and the right clocks and mem interface (64bit or 128)


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 25, 2005)

*pc's bios too slow !*

Hi everybody,
i have a sapphire 9550 256 mb flashed with 9600 bios.
Firstly i would say thay i had the maximum performance with a 9550 bios ( with 405 core/220 memory ) : 3480 3dmark03, with omega 2.6.25a drivers.
with the 9600 bios i have less performance, and also i have the pc's bios VEEEEEERY SLOOOOOOW !
It is really a waste of time, each time i want to pass fro 166 -> 200 fsb step by step !!!!
please help me !
if i can't find a solution, i will reverse to 9550 bios ( with this, my sapphire does not run new omegas 5.6 and even original 5.7 ... )


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 26, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> i have a sapphire 9550 256 mb flashed with 9600 bios.
> Firstly i would say thay i had the maximum performance with a 9550 bios ( with 405 core/220 memory ) : 3480 3dmark03, with omega 2.6.25a drivers.
> with the 9600 bios i have less performance, and also i have the pc's bios VEEEEEERY SLOOOOOOW !
> ...


for the moment the problem does not exist, i flashed yesterday a bios from sapphire 9600 256 mb and my PC hanged.
Now i need a PCI VGA to reflash my 9550 ...


----------



## SPHERE (Jul 26, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> i have a sapphire 9550 256 mb flashed with 9600 bios.
> Firstly i would say thay i had the maximum performance with a 9550 bios ( with 405 core/220 memory ) : 3480 3dmark03, with omega 2.6.25a drivers.
> with the 9600 bios i have less performance, and also i have the pc's bios VEEEEEERY SLOOOOOOW !
> ...


the 9600 bios u flashed to may have been for a diferent ram type could that be the case?


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 26, 2005)

sean478 said:
			
		

> the 9600 bios u flashed to may have been for a diferent ram type could that be the case?


even if i change just the device ID from  4152 to 4150 with rabit just to let the system recognize 9600xt instead of 9550, the PC's bios becomes tooooooooo slooooooowwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 26, 2005)

9550 bios is a lot better then 9600 upgraded so dont flash you wont get anything goood!


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 27, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> 9550 bios is a lot better then 9600 upgraded so dont flash you wont get anything goood!


Finally i did it !
my 9550 is recognized as a 9600 XT, and the pc's BIOS is no slow no more ...
What i did ?
Just change the device ID to 4152 ( it was 4153 for my 9550 and 4150 for the 9600 bios ).
Now it's ok, but i have temperature problems, because 3dmark2003 hangs up (exit from the program or pc crash ).
Anyway i will sell this card, i have just ordered an asus ASUS V9999LE 12 pipe guaranteed for 146 euros !


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 2, 2005)

*wich bios i have to use*

wich bios i have to use? if i have a msi rx 9550 256 mb with fan


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 3, 2005)

hi all.

im am new and i have question. maybe sum1 can help me 

i want to flash my Powercolor 9550 (256Mb) to a 9600




this is what i know about my card:


eneral                       
Display adapter               Radeon 9550 (4153)
Core Name                     RV350
SubVendor                     C.P. Technology (PowerColor) (148C)
SubDevice                     2084
BUS                           1
Device                        0
Function                      0
Base Address 0                C0000008
Base Address 1                0000A801
Base Address 2                DFEF0000
Base Address 3                00000000
Catalyst Registry Path         
System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Video\{AD6D871A-DC8D-485A-9EB2-01F34C319585}\0000 

______________________________
Clock Information             
BIOS VPU                      250,00
Current VPU                   249,75
BIOS MEM                      200,00
Current MEM                   195,75

______________________________
Radeon PCI configuration space
    00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F  
00  02 10 53 41 07 00 B0 02 00 00 00 03 08 20 80 00 
10  08 00 00 C0 01 A8 00 00 00 00 EF DF 00 00 00 00 
20  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 8C 14 84 20 
30  00 00 EC DF 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 08 00 
40  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 8C 14 84 20 
50  01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 02 50 30 00 1B 02 00 FF 
60  02 03 00 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80  05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

______________________________
Hardware Information          
Installed memory              256 Mb
Memory Type                   DDR SDRAM
Memory Width                  128 bit
Active Rendering Pipelines    4

______________________________
ASIC details                  
Family                        45
Emulated Revision             5
Gfx Engine ID                 0

______________________________
Radeon Registers              
RADEON_BIOS_0_SCRATCH         00040004
RADEON_BIOS_1_SCRATCH         0100C000
RADEON_X_MPLL_REF_FB_DIV      03251D04
RADEON_XCLK_CNTL              00A07FFA
RADEON_MCLK_CNTL              00031212
RADEON_XDLL_CNTL              0400BC30
RADEON_XPLL_CNTL              48001A00
GB_TILE_CONFIG                00010011
MC_TIMING_CNTL                1A29A323
MC_SDRAM_MODE_REG             31320032
MC_REFRESH_CNTL               00001017

______________________________
Video BIOS Information        
Version                       008.017D.033.00
Part Number                   BK-ATI VER008.017D.033.000
Date                          2005/01/20 22:29

______________________________
Controller Configurations     
Controller 0                   
Active Connections:            
   -Primary Display (0) 1024x768x90 
Controller 1                   
Active Connections:            
   No Active Connections       

______________________________


but

1: which bios i have to use? on the bios-collection i find only this card. is that my card???.

Powercolor 9550 256 MB Apr 8th 2004 7:15 AM Jul 25th 2004 5:18 PM 250 / 200.75 unknown <--- ???

omg! which Memory have my card?

ok i have tryed to flash with this 3 bios version:

-Powercolor 9600 Non-Pro 256 MB Dec 1st 2004 10:37 PM Mar 19th 2005 5:05 PM 398.25 / 202.5
unknown  

-Powercolor 9600 Pro 256 MB Oct 6th 2003 7:44 PM Apr 25th 2004 11:06 AM 398 / 203
Samsung  

-Powercolor 9600 Pro 256 MB Jul 24th 2003 9:04 PM Jun 17th 2004 1:44 PM 398 / 203
Elixir 

and i get allways an error   "wrong SSID" Press 1 to end ?!??!  
wth is a SSID?  all bios i tryed dont have the right SSID. atiflash says my SSID = 2084

does not agree with the other biosversions.   


HELP please what i have to do


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 3, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> hi all.
> 
> im am new and i have question. maybe sum1 can help me
> 
> ...


i had the same problem. try to flash using -f option ( force ).
ALWAYS KEEP APART A BOOT FLOPPY WITH YOUR ORIGINAL BIOS !
it could happen that the bios does not fit ( quicker memories ), and you'll see lots of flashing lines on the screen, while windows starts normally.
Beautiful, but not useful


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 3, 2005)

its my again

thanks it works great .



General                       
Display adapter               Radeon 9600XT (4152)
Core Name                     RV350
SubVendor                     C.P. Technology (PowerColor) (148C)
SubDevice                     2070
BUS                           1
Device                        0
Function                      0
Base Address 0                C0000008
Base Address 1                0000A801
Base Address 2                DFEF0000
Base Address 3                00000000
Catalyst Registry Path         
System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Video\{450EAC72-A7E0-4228-BA22-6407AEF77D04}\0000 

______________________________
Clock Information             
BIOS VPU                      398,00
Current VPU                   397,80
BIOS MEM                      203,00
Current MEM                   201,60

______________________________

______________________________
Video BIOS Information        
Version                       008.015.028.000
Part Number                   BK-ATI VER008.015.028.000
Date                          2003/07/24 16:04

______________________________
Controller Configurations     
Controller 0                   
Active Connections:            
   -Primary Display (0) 1024x768x85 
Controller 1                   
Active Connections:            
   No Active Connections       

______________________________


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 3, 2005)

i forgot to say

big thanks to all


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 4, 2005)

*msi rx 9550 with fan*

can i tranform this one to a 9600. but how? which bios? my core 478.29/223.71


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 4, 2005)

*good !*



			
				Unregistered said:
			
		

> its my again
> 
> thanks it works great .
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 6, 2005)

*Gecube R9550GT-C3H*

Im new here, but im always read all ur post here due to wide spread of oveclocking of r9550, and  i already buy an ATI radeon 9550GT-C3H from Gecube and throw my old VC (fx5500), my ATItool detected my r9550GT as follows

Device ID: 4152
Chip:RV360,9600 series
Memory: 128mb
Memory bus width: 128 bit
Default core clock: 400
Defualt memory clock: 200
active pipe lines: 4

   My Question here is Gecube overcloked its line of R9550 by changing the bios? since my PC detected my new VC as 9600 series GPU?

  I already overclocked my GPU to max core clocked of 540mhz and 270 memory clocked w/o any problem specialy on the games like far cry, doom3 and i dont encounter any problem (high detail).

Pls reply???


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 11, 2005)

hi
 I flashed my asus a9550 ge/td 256 with ati 9600 pro bios, and it worked, but after that i tried to use a modified version of that bios (I used radedit to do that) to be an asus 9600... but when I rebooted the pc I haven't got any signal... can I solve this using a pci card and flashing again to ati 9600 or asus 9550 bios? tnx in advance


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 11, 2005)

yes


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 11, 2005)

thanks sean478, now I'm going to have an hard time finding a pci card...bah....well better the time spent doing that than having a useless asus 9550 on my desk


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 11, 2005)

my guess it the bios got corrupt during the edit  try useing rabit (radeon bios editor) to edit from now on  it will tell you when the bios gets corrupt


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 11, 2005)

haaum... just one question, when I start the computer whitout a graphics card it gives a long bleep and starts, but when i'm using the asus 9550 (I haven't got the pci card yet ) it won't start at all... no bleeps or sounds from the floppy... is this normal??


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 14, 2005)

*Change device id*

change device id is dangerous? thanks


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 15, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> change device id is dangerous? thanks


help please


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 15, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> change device id is dangerous? thanks


no it wont hurt it  it may make it so the driver wont install right though


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 15, 2005)

sean478 said:
			
		

> no it wont hurt it  it may make it so the driver wont install right though


Thanks But i can flash 9550 in 9600 changing only device id? Change id to 4152 or 4150?
Sorry for my bad english, thanks


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 15, 2005)

no  to do it right you need to use a 9600 bios


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 15, 2005)

Ok, but i have an asus 9550 128 Mb 64 bit: how can i do? Is possible flashing to asus 9600SE?
NOTE: the memory not are the same brand 9550 is promos, 9600SE is samsung


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 15, 2005)

yes you should be able to use that bios but first you will need to open your curent one and the new one (9600se) in a program called rabit 

then edit the memory speed and timeings to match the origional (9550) bios

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Video-Tweak/ATi-Radeon-BIOS-Tuner.shtml

make shure that all the timeings match your origional bios otherwise it may not work 

by the way you need a pci video card incase it goes wrong


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks I try later


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 15, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Thanks I try later


I tried, flash is successfull, but i have a problem: windows not recognized the graphics card; if i install driver, monitor is corrupt Because?


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 15, 2005)

humm.. odd.. ive encountered that prob before but unfortunatly i never figured out what caused it  if you do let me know


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 15, 2005)

I riflash to original bios 9550 and there aren' t any problems. But because i can' t flash to 9600? I have put the same latency, the good frequency ( 405/425 ) which working, the only things which i change are: bios and id. Mystery... I can tell you all that which i did step by step?


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 23, 2005)

I want to flash my Powercolour 9550 256 mb to a 9600 pro, do I need extra cooling fans and stuff like that?


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 23, 2005)

*rx9550 to 9600*

i need to reflash my msi rx9550 with fan to 9600 which bios i need to use?
have anybody reflashed thatone, if not why?


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 23, 2005)

Just flashed my Powercolour 9550 256 mb AGP to 9600. Works great!! Anybody with the same card (Powercolour) get the Powercolour 9600 Non Pro bios with the 256 mb memory and you should be able to flash it. Just install the latest catalyst drivers afterwards and windows xp will recognize the card! Hope that helps. 

msn:
the_terminator1000@hotmail.com


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 24, 2005)

Make sure your card's memory matches up with the new bios memory (i.e. 9550 256 mb flashes to 9600 256 mb)


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 24, 2005)

*help oc'ing my 9550*

guys i have a ATI Radeon 9550 256mb 128 bit.  I need help figuring out the max core and memory speeds for this.  My card doesnt have a temp. sensor so the  ati tool will run max core test forever.  Someone please help me in finding out a good speed and the max.  I just bought it and want to look into overclocking before i actually do it so i dont screw the card up.


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 25, 2005)

My powercolour 9550 256 mb 128 bit works stable at core clock 461.38 but I couldn't find the max memory b/c i don't have a temp censor either so I just left it at 202.50. My core clock once reached 470 but then my computer crashed and i had to do a hard restart. The ATI Radeon should perform similarly.


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 25, 2005)

*thx*

hey thanks that help alot, i am using a family computer though and i want it to only oc when im playing games. does any one know how to do that if you do thanks alot.

Eddie

-the one that has the ati radeon

p.s. will my ati (only having a heatsink) overheat easier than yours or does yours only have  heatsink too. im not sure cause i think the powercolour 9550 has a fan.


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 26, 2005)

Yep, my powercolour 9550 has a cooling fan on it. I flashed it to a radeon 9600 with core clock 398.25 and memory at 202.5. If you just want to oc it when gaming. Get the ATItool (available at this site). Launch the ATItool and it will automatically say that a 9000/9200/9550/9600 series detected. The 9550 is one of the cards that has a clock lock on it to preventing you from overclocking it. For you, I'd say go to settings, from the dropdown menu choose "miscellaneous" and put a check mark beside "Remove 9000/9200/9550/9600 clock lock". Now you can play around and find a stable core clock and memory clock and you can save this as a profile. Just load up this profile everytime you play a game and after you're done playing you can reset to the default profile.


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 26, 2005)

Basically, the Radeon 9550 IS an underclocked Radeon 9600. That's the only difference.


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 27, 2005)

alright thanks man


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 28, 2005)

need help! when i flashed my asus a9550 (128 bit, 256Mb, infineon memories) to an a9600 it stopped working. when I start the pc with it on the agp slot the computer doesn't start, I mean, if you start the computer without a graphics card, it will give you a long bleep and starts normally, the floppy starts, the hd start to run, etc. but when I have the asus on the vga slot the computer don't start at all, no bips or bleeps, nor the sounds of the floppy driver, etc... could I have damaged permanently my a9550????


----------



## Got ATI? (Aug 28, 2005)

I have a Connect3d ATI Radeon 9550 256mb 128bit is it possible to flash it to a 9600pro and not cause damage to it?


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

*Help*

hy. i have a gigabyte ati radeon 9550 with 256 ram . i had my original bios with flashrom and i try to overclock and when i want to write again the new bios i obtain this :
Error : block protected not disabled , status=0E 
please help .....


----------



## vizi (Sep 8, 2005)

*overclock of gigabyte ati radeaon 9550 rezolved ))*

donload from www.giga-byte.com a bios close to your card and you ' l see the bios file is not .rom or .bin is .f..  dump your bios with atitool .put your bios in rabit save the bios .f.. and write your bios with tools from bios file downloaded earlyer .....THE END   )


no erors .... no  erors like this  "Error : block protect not disabled......"




sorry my english is not so good (i am from romania)  good luck to all


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 11, 2005)

*go to msg 29 and read*



			
				Unregistered said:
			
		

> When i flash bios for my Gigabyte (GV-R955128D) it says: (Error: block protect not disabled, status=OE, ERROR OFL01). I know my serial ROM not be unlocked, so anyone can tell me how can i unlock it?



go to msg 29 and read i try and is ok ... no erors


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 15, 2005)

*Sapphire 9550 256 Infineon 5ns*

Can't find Bios on site to match the above card (i.e Sapphire 9600pro with same memory config).
Have tried bios with "unknown" memory on site but had to revert as only got blank screen.
Can I try "GeCube.9600PRO.256.Infineon_050114" Bios?
i.e does that bios have to be from the same card manufacturer if the mem config is the same?


----------



## Dihanie (Sep 22, 2005)

*)*

I have a ASUS 9550 with that Promos memory so instead of risking a bad mod (I can't find a PCI card anymore, anywhere, anyhow) I use SmartDoctor & Enhanced driver from ASUS site so I got my GPU up to 432MHz using stardard cooling and with visible results. It's rock stabile in any game and any benchmark. A 73% OC with no risks it's not bad me thinks.

Link: http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=2&l2=9&l3=18&model=287&modelmenu=1


----------



## oxymoron (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a Diamond 9550 and was skeptical about the ATitool program, but it is running completely stable at around 400/215.  Aquamark, 3dMark03 and 3dMark05 all had about a 35% improvement in performance.


----------



## SPHERE (Sep 26, 2005)

^9550s cores oc like mad  dont worry


----------



## smaxiam (Sep 29, 2005)

*Gigabyte 256mb > 9600*

First - this is an astounding website - clear, helpful, and yet every feature one could ask for.

My example (didn't read all 30 pages of the thread yet). I have a gigabyte 256 mb9550. The ram is apparently Hynix 5.0 ns. The closest bios I can find has Hynix 4.0. Is it worth trying anyway?

Thanks,

smax


----------



## SPHERE (Sep 29, 2005)

smaxiam said:
			
		

> First - this is an astounding website - clear, helpful, and yet every feature one could ask for.
> 
> My example (didn't read all 30 pages of the thread yet). I have a gigabyte 256 mb9550. The ram is apparently Hynix 5.0 ns. The closest bios I can find has Hynix 4.0. Is it worth trying anyway?
> 
> ...


try a 5.0ns from a diferent company like samsung i helped a dude mod your exact card and we used a samsung bios


----------



## 0000000000000001 (Sep 30, 2005)

sean478 said:
			
		

> try a 5.0ns from a diferent company like samsung i helped a dude mod your exact card and we used a samsung bios



Or maybe it was samsung memory. Who knows...


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 1, 2005)

When I try to flash it, I get a "Serial ROM blocked" or smth like that. It's a PowerColor 9550, 256 MB, 128bit. Any ideas ?


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 1, 2005)

use the -f command aswell


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 2, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> When I try to flash it, I get a "Serial ROM blocked" or smth like that. It's a PowerColor 9550, 256 MB, 128bit. Any ideas ?



Already did that. Same result.


----------



## MoonFrog (Oct 3, 2005)

*ATI 9550 256mb Hynix 5n 250/400(ddr)*

Thank you People, You made me believe I could do it!

My detailed experience might help some.

I finaly decided to go ahead and flash my 
ATI 9550 256mb Hynix 5n 250/400(ddr).
I thought I'd start small so I dumped my bios with AtiTool,
then used RadEdit to change it to 400/400(ddr) wich I had pretested.

First I rebooted to DOS from Win98 and ran FlashRom from my harddrive,
got "Error: Data Not Erased". Decided to boot from floppy, had a boot 
floppy with AtiFash already on it, tried that = "Device 0 Not Found".
Made boot floppy with FlashRom = Success!

Booted into Win98 no problems, no messages just new vid-clock.
Booted into Win2k no video card detected, Problem!

Thought, do I backtrack and reflash to original or purge forward 
and flash to the GeCube 9600PRO 256mb Samsung 5n bios I've got
lined up and ready to go. I'm sure you know the answer to that!

Win2k detected it at startup, installed drivers, rebooted.
*Advice People*= You are effectively upgrading your video card,
uninstall old drivers before reinstalling if you want it to work right.

O.K., that taken care of everything looks great, 90 min. scanning 
for artifacts with AtiTool no errors. Still can't go to 420/and-or/420(ddr) 
even with a K6-2 processor fan (remember those?) on the GPU but 
I guess that's my luck.

Hope I helped some lost soul out there.


----------



## Toane (Oct 4, 2005)

*How to flash when you have the "block protect not disabled" error*

I own a GV-R955128D and I was experiencing problem to flash a 9600 bios from gigabyte with the "Block protect not disabled" error, I finally found the way to flash using flashrom :
-first you need a bios from similar 9600 card (memory, frequencies ...) for me it was the R96P128DE 
-after use must use flashrom with the -sst option like that : flashrom -p -f -sst 0 biosfilename.bin
-restart your computer and enjoy your new 9600


----------



## kman4lfie05 (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a diamond S120 128MB Radeon 9550 which BIOS do I used to flash it?


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 17, 2005)

^find out what it says on the mem chips


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 17, 2005)

sean478 said:
			
		

> ^find out what it says on the mem chips


samsung is what it says I beleive..


----------



## kman4lfie05 (Oct 17, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> samsung is what it says I beleive..


oops....It says Samsung


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 17, 2005)

kman4lfie05 said:
			
		

> oops....It says Samsung


what else  (there should be numbers and leters )


----------



## kman4lfie05 (Oct 18, 2005)

sean478 said:
			
		

> what else  (there should be numbers and leters )


I'll get the model numbers tommorrow...

but there are 2 of these types of chips that says Samsung both the same exact size. I dont have the blueprints for it but I beleive there the ram chips. 

Is there anywhere to find out online what type it has?

Some companies puts documents out on there products which they are selling..


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 18, 2005)

kman4lfie05 said:
			
		

> I'll get the model numbers tommorrow...
> 
> but there are 2 of these types of chips that says Samsung both the same exact size. I dont have the blueprints for it but I beleive there the ram chips.
> 
> ...


i dont thinks so ive seen 2 of the same card have 2 different chips so looking is the only way to be shure


----------



## kman4lfie05 (Oct 18, 2005)

Well I used the ATITOOL and it says memory bus is 64bit so i know the powercolor driver on the 1st page wouldn't work..


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 18, 2005)

kman4lfie05 said:
			
		

> Well I used the ATITOOL and it says memory bus is 64bit so i know the powercolor driver on the 1st page wouldn't work..


u mean bios?

yes you are right you will only be able to flash to a 9600se


----------



## kman4lfie05 (Oct 20, 2005)

sean478 said:
			
		

> u mean bios?
> 
> yes you are right you will only be able to flash to a 9600se


the chip says exactly this on it..there are two of them

Samsung 513
K4D551638F-TC50


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 20, 2005)

look for a 9600se bios that is for 5.0ns ram


----------



## kman4lfie05 (Oct 21, 2005)

one does not exist...


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 22, 2005)

http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/?search=9600se&Submit=Search

what about those..


----------



## kman4lfie05 (Oct 22, 2005)

Ok i am going to try the very last one there..


----------



## whitejack (Oct 26, 2005)

*'lil prob*

my MSI RX9550 SE-TD128 is bad flashed (everything is black, when swich on my computer)
I wanted to flash it to a 9600, but it didn't work. how can i reflash it???
i have a copy of my old bios on a disk; i could try "A:\>flashrom -p 0 old.bin",
but then it could flash my onboard card, i think. so, how can i refash the right card??
what do i have to write in DOS (sorry, i started tuning my card 2 days ago, so i don't know very much)? Can i do anything in RaBit, so that my 9550 would work like a 9600, coz i can't find the right 9600 bios for my card! please post, need help


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 26, 2005)

usaly card 0 os the card you are flashing  was card 0 the card you flashed the first time? if so then it will still be card 0


----------



## R3ign (Oct 30, 2005)

*Help*







here is a screen shot of the v guru program and it wouldent let me select memory or core frequency could someone please help me ?? by the way it is an ABIT 9550 128mb vguru 
if there is a way could someone please explain to me step by sep. 
thankyou (in advance)


----------



## invisibleman (Nov 1, 2005)

*///*

thanks you people  
PowerColor Radeon 9550 256Mb mod. to --> PowerColor Radeon 9600TX 256Mb


----------



## yoyohau (Nov 16, 2005)

I cant find a proper bios for my Gecube 9550 Gamers 128mb... not XT version. Tried the Gecube 9600pro but cant work. Anyone tried the bios for this card?


----------



## cotzy (Nov 18, 2005)

C:\Documents and Settings\Dr.Dre>C:\Downloads\atiflash309\ATIFLASH.EXE -i
Adapter not found
I have Connect3d 9550 .What should i do???


----------



## BMT (Nov 20, 2005)

*Help*

Okay, I have a powercolor Radeon 9550

Catalyst Version           4.3
Device ID                    4153
Chip Type                   RV350
Memory Size                256MB
Memory bus Width        128bit
Active Pipelines            4
Default GPU Clock         250 mhz
Default Mem Clock        200 mhz


I really dont have any experience with overclocking but I want to see if I cant get this card to be recognized as a 9600.

I dont know which of the flash things to download or how to properly get them working.

Is this necessary to get the added improvement from my card?  Can't I just overclock it using ATI Tool?

Please help.  It would be appreciated.


----------



## sc00terx (Nov 27, 2005)

hi got a Sapphire 9550 256 Elixir mem   

what bios do i sue to  take this to a  9600  so i can clock and is it safe to do that with this card  ??


could not find a bios for this card on list as none of the 9550 hade Elixir mem on them  so was a bit lost  

thanks for the info  

as ever sc00terx


----------



## Hadgee(uk) (Dec 1, 2005)

*Elixir*

I have read all of this thread and would like to thank all the experts for excellent advice.

RECONCX,W1ZZARD etc etc  

There are Bios available for Elixir memory on

http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/

I believe it was mentioned earlier that you can use the NonPro bios aswell for 9600 Bios upgrade.

There are a couple for Sapphire 256mb Elixir. Have a look.

Use Atitool to save your original before proceeding.

I am waiting for two cards today and will be upgrading as soon as I receive them after checking everything first thanks to excellent information gained on this Forum.

I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Hadgee(uk) (Dec 2, 2005)

My Cards arrived. 2x 9550

Both had 5ns Mezza memory 

I used Sapphire 9600 Non Pro bios for mezza 5ns  It worked a treat I can only get 416/206 maxxed out so am running it at 400/200 and it seems very stable although I haven't had a decent blast-fest yet due to corrupting my XP to a point of complete reinstall etc etc I only did 1 card due to my mate not having any confidence in me after screwing my windows up. I am very happy though with the outcome.

I must stress to remove all ATI drivers from system before flashing the bios.  I think it didn't help my cause on killing my windows.

Many thanks to all at TechPowerUp I know I couldn't have done it without you


----------



## ebritt (Dec 29, 2005)

*Ati 9550*

I just bought an ATI 9550 (by ATI I assume since it isnt any of the other brands on the box, just ATI) It scored 16.000 on Aquamark 3 ( My old FX 5200 scored about 6000). Do I need to overclock with this score? Would I really see an improvement? Just dont want to toast the card for minimal gains here ya know...
Thanks


----------



## Hadgee(uk) (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi,
    Your card is running at 250/200  speed I think. You can OC it but you must read this forum and get the correct Bios upgrade etc. You will see quite a increase in score. You will get some gain maybe upto 400mhz without extra cooling but I would recommend extra cooling.
Hey read the forum there is lots of information to help you make up your own mind,

Hadgee

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=51311#post51311


----------



## ebritt (Jan 2, 2006)

Hadgee(uk) said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Your card is running at 250/200  speed I think. You can OC it but you must read this forum and get the correct Bios upgrade etc. You will see quite a increase in score. You will get some gain maybe upto 400mhz without extra cooling but I would recommend extra cooling.
> Hey read the forum there is lots of information to help you make up your own mind,
> 
> ...


I used the ATItool and oc'd to 350/220 and it ran ok. My old geforce 5200 had an Aquamark score of around 6000 , the stock Radeon had a score of 16,000 and oc'd to 20,000. This is an ATI factory card. Is it capable of more? I don't want to overdo and crash it just squeeze out what I can and have it run stable.
So far no extra cooling but will do that later. The memory maxed out at 225 on the test , is that normal?


----------



## Hadgee(uk) (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi, 
   You should check the make of your memory and read the forum. 220 is good (mine max 205) The VPU will go 400+++ but with extra cooling. Did you upgrade the bios??.
Good scores  Good luck

Hadgee


----------



## ebritt (Jan 3, 2006)

Hadgee(uk) said:
			
		

> Hi,
> You should check the make of your memory and read the forum. 220 is good (mine max 205) The VPU will go 400+++ but with extra cooling. Did you upgrade the bios??.
> Good scores  Good luck
> 
> Hadgee


havent checked the ram yet but that is next.
A little leary on flashing the bios....overclock is easy but I dont want to screw up  a good card
By the way I see no reference anywhere on my system regarding catalyst software.
  I love this one...


----------



## Hadgee(uk) (Jan 3, 2006)

If you aren't going to bother with the Bios then no need to see what Ram you have onboard.(because you need the Bios to match the Ram). If you are happy (as I am) with your overclock then go and have better gaming fun. 
 Hadgee


----------



## ebritt (Jan 3, 2006)

I am going to check the ram just for poops and giggles but I need to know will the performance be worth the risk? Am I really "overclocking " or just unlocking an "underclocked card"?


----------



## Hadgee(uk) (Jan 4, 2006)

I run mine now at 400/189 with no probs. it is stable.
If you are getting these speeds without the bios the Hey why fix it if it ain't broke??.

Have fun
Hadgee


----------



## ebritt (Jan 4, 2006)

well I still need some cooling. Is the ram speed of 200 good?
so far im running at 391.50 and 215.16. last score on 3dmark was 2700 and 20,000 on aquamark3


----------



## carmine12 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hadgee(uk) said:
			
		

> I run mine now at 400/189 with no probs. it is stable.
> If you are getting these speeds without the bios the Hey why fix it if it ain't broke??.
> 
> Have fun
> Hadgee



sir is that your stock speeds or OC'ed speeds?


----------



## ebritt (Jan 4, 2006)

Maybe a small problem.... when I boot up in the mornings the ATI tool reads 249.5/195.75. Why does it change clock speeds on a reboot? I am pretty sure that when I OC it that its really OC'd cause my aquamark scores went up each time.

Thanks


----------



## Death (Feb 16, 2006)

*asus 9550 to 9600*

hi, i have an asus ati radeon 9550 and i tried to mod it to 9600xt, doesn`t work, in fact doesn`t work with any 9600 bios, i tried to raise it`s oroginal bios frequencies with ati tool and flash the bios with those, didn`t work as well  .
When i tried 9600 bios i received that:

Serial ROM
Bios DeviceID = 0X4152
ASIC DeviceID = 0X4153
Existing memcfg = 0x6140
New memcfg = 0x2940
Existing SSID = 0x0090
New SSID = 0XC01A
Existing BIOS P/N = 113-AA66100-104
New BIOS P/N = 113-AA00
Flash type = ST M25P05/c
Error: data not erased
ERROR 0FL01: press '1' to continue

I saved card`s original bios and edit it with rabit then when i try to flash the bios i receive that:
Serial ROM
Bios DeviceID = 0X4152
ASIC DeviceID = 0X4152
Existing memcfg = 0x6140
New memcfg = 0x6140
Existing SSID = 0x0090
New SSID = 0X0090
Existing BIOS P/N = 113-AA66100-104
New BIOS P/N = 113-AA66100-104
Flash type = ST M25P05/c
Error: data not erased
ERROR 0FL01: press '1' to continue

I think the bios is write protected, how can i break that protection?


----------



## the.only.id.left (Feb 17, 2006)

*Connect3D 9550SE to 9600*

hey guys, 

i've heard a lot bout changing a 9550 to a 9600, and i was wondering, could i do this as well?
i have a Connect3d 9550SE 128MB (64bit) AGP card and it would be nicer if it was faster, the only thing is, i've had a look around in the BIOS collection, found that a Connect3D 9600SE has the exact specs...

at the moment, it's at 325/203 which is the default, if i do make it into a 9600SE, how much can i OC it safely? and will there be any point in doing so even if the speeds are the same?

thanks in advance


----------



## Death (Feb 18, 2006)

*asus ati radeon 9550*

well, i couldn`t flash it`s bios , but it`s artifact free at 475/300  and the performance is considerable


----------



## Ergi (Feb 22, 2006)

hi to all..i'have a question: i have a saphire ati radeon 9550 256 MB. so, memory and core are elixir, but i don't find the correct bios of 9600 pro..can you help me? sorry for my horrible english 


Edit: i try atitool, but core speed is over 490 0_0..is it normal? i aborted test becouse i was very confused @_@..


----------



## MyName (Feb 26, 2006)

I can mod you a bios, but the only thing you'll get from it is that it will be recodnised as a 9600 pro.


----------



## Death (Feb 26, 2006)

MyName said:
			
		

> I can mod you a bios, but the only thing you'll get from it is that it will be recodnised as a 9600 pro.



well you could tell me how to do that, i told you my bios is write protected and i can flash it, tried flashrom


----------



## MyName (Feb 26, 2006)

When you tried flashrom did you put the -f and -p comands in there (like atiflash -f -p 0 9550.bin ). Did you try ati winflash?


----------



## Ergi (Feb 26, 2006)

can i use softmodded catalyst package rather than flash the bios to unlock pipelines? thanks to all


----------



## Death (Feb 26, 2006)

MyName said:
			
		

> When you tried flashrom did you put the -f and -p comands in there (like atiflash -f -p 0 9550.bin ). Did you try ati winflash?



I tried atiflash too, it displays the same info in another order with en enidng error : ROM not erased


----------



## MyName (Feb 27, 2006)

Ergi said:
			
		

> can i use softmodded catalyst package rather than flash the bios to unlock pipelines? thanks to all




As said before, the 9550 can't have any pipes unlocked (that's the 9500 non pro).
The 9600 bios is only so it says 9600 not 9550 and in some cases beter ram timings.


----------



## Ergi (Feb 27, 2006)

MyName said:
			
		

> As said before, the 9550 can't have any pipes unlocked (that's the 9500 non pro).
> The 9600 bios is only so it says 9600 not 9550 and in some cases beter ram timings.



got it  !..but there is OC lock, right? so, if i use softmodded catalyst can i unlock OC without flashing bios? i'm so stupid, sorry  ? thank you


----------



## MyName (Feb 27, 2006)

That will work. You can also yust use ATI tool and check the unlock 9550/9600 thing and start overclocking.


----------



## Ergi (Feb 27, 2006)

thx


----------



## Parti (Mar 5, 2006)

k, 

i'm new to this so please bear with me...

Here's my card specs

PowerColor 9550 256mb

memory is HY5DU561622DT-5
Hynix memory
Device ID:  4153
Chip Name: RV350
Host Interface: AGP
Catalyst Version: 6.2
Memory Size 256MB
Memory Type DDR
BUS Width 128 bit
Active Pipelines: 4


Now in the BIOS section I cannot find a Powercolor Hynix 256 mb 9600 pro BIOS.

Can I use the ATI Hynix 256 mb 9600 pro BIOS?

I have tried the listed ones for Powercolor but they are Elixer and Samsung and do not seem to want to install.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hacker85 (Mar 6, 2006)

When i flash bios for my Gigabyte (GV-R955128D) it says: (Error: block protect not disabled, status=OE, ERROR OFL01). what i can do? pls help me  10x


----------



## calintwf (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi all,

I have an Asus 9550 128Mb 64 bit version and I managed to flash it
to 9600 SE bios (Hynix 5.0) but I can't understand this:
- it has the GPU to 325 Mhz, Mem clok at 200 Mhz
- it report bios version of Asus A9600SE but nothing else changed...
I mean it still reports as RV350 Cip (Device ID 4153) and an Asus Radeon 9550 in 
Control pannel and in Atitool.

So: what can be done to change this? I want my card to be reported as 9600SE
Cip!

Please give an answer to this!
Thank's to that one...who will fix it.


----------



## MyName (Mar 7, 2006)

Try uninstalling the drivers and restarting windows so that they find a new divice.


----------



## calintwf (Mar 7, 2006)

Already did'it. Put the driver again from the fresh clean of
previous driver instalations.

Nothing changed.

Should I have to conclude this odd situation this way?
Bios of Radeon 9600SE and still my Vcard is
reported as Asus Radeon 9550?

Pitty of all this tam tam...


----------



## Hadgee(uk) (Mar 17, 2006)

With ATITool 

Select settings

Device ID 4152   ????

Chip Type   RV360   ???

if not maybe as not flashed properly.

Check sequence at start of this forum.


----------



## borisp71 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Asus 9550ge/td 256MB*

I have asus 9550ge/td with 256mb , I download from techpower site bios for my VGA card, make DOS floppy and try with ATIflash but I receive erorr that bios is not correct.
Where I can find correct bios?http://forums.techpowerup.com/images/smilies/banghead.gif


----------



## RV911 (Apr 6, 2006)

For those people with *gecube 9550ee (400/250x2) with hynix 2.5 memory* like me, good news after trying so many 9600pro bios, I've found the correct 9600pro bios that works great for both for 2d and 3d display. 


http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/
Asus 9600 Pro 128 MB(400/300x2) unknown memory. With the original bios, i only manage to overclocked it at 450/310 without artifacts but now,  I even manage to overclocked it at 500/350x2=700 effective without artifact   even surpassing 9600xt default speed 

Of course try it at your own risk, be sure to have a back-up pci video card like me and dump your orig bios first.


----------



## borisp71 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Asus 9550 GE/TD 256 MB*

Hi,
where I can find bios that match to my card, I use Atiwinflash and Atiflash with
downloaded bios from techpowerup web site collection, but in both
cases I receive same error the bios is not correct.
Where I can find corect? :shadedshu :shadedshu


----------



## Quickywd01 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Need a hint please.*

Hello, I have just put together a nice pc for myself and I have a saphire radeon 9550se 128mb 64bit mem bus size. On the mem chips it says Z2S56D408TP-5 so I checked the mem site http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/106 and found 

Manufacturer	Part #	Size	Speed	Package
Mezza	Z2S56D408TP-5	256 MBit	5.0 ns	TSOP-II 66

Can someone help me out on the bios part. I looked over the bios page and found only a few cards with mezza memory. What bios would work for me?


----------



## Quickywd01 (Apr 11, 2006)

*update*

So I tried to play around with Ati Tool first. I am using NFS: MW as my test subject. At stock speeds I opened nfs and put the detail on full and res at 1024x768. The game was delayed and the mouse movements were retarded. I then went to ati tool and put the core at 350 and the mem at 225. Went back to the game and the mouse moved faster and when I played the game I didn't experience any pauses or delays. Now I will be trying to upgrade the bios, do I have this right: I need to be looking at any 128mb 9600 bios with 5.0 ns? Any tips would be appreciated. BTW I have a 40mm fan strapped to the stock silver heatsink. Is that enough cooling or should I change that for a 80mm, my goal is to be running 400/300 if possible. 
I just looked at the comparison chart for the 9600's at ati and noticed the Memory Interface part. Since I have a 64-bit width bus will I be able to reach my goal 400/300?


----------



## Niander (May 26, 2006)

hi guys i have radion 5550
i downloaded the softmod drivers
when using ati tool it takes..hours!..[eventualy i aborted] to detect max core...is this normal?
any help apreciated...
cat ver 5.5
divice id 4153
chip type rv350
mem size 256
mem bus width 128
pipe lines 4
defalt gpu 250
defalt mem 196


----------



## Agent_D (Jun 9, 2006)

ok, just a question, my buddy has one, but there are no bios' i can find with 256MB, 128 bit with hynix 5.0, can i have him use a 128MB bios for it??


----------



## Agent_D (Jun 9, 2006)

nevermind, rabit 2.0 lets you adjust memory size, sorry.


----------



## kinozawa (Jun 20, 2006)

heyyy guys, anyone using the rare a-win radeon 9550 agp? it has a default factory settings locked. Any of you guys know what is the best bios deal for it since i discovered when i open my casing it's different from the stated on atitool's dump bios whereas on the card itself shown samsung. By the way on the dump bios it says elixier-c250. Which one is correct?


----------



## rpolo77 (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello,
i've got a Sapphire 9550 256 MB, the memories are Infineon 4.0 but there's any 9600 with these memories, what can i do?


----------



## jesusjj86 (Aug 2, 2006)

*flash 9550 to 9600 using atiwinflas???*

HELLO,edit de flash for it?
program to use??


----------



## ICEEXOL (Aug 10, 2006)

my PALIT 9550 256 MB 128 BIT too , I can not flash it by any bios 9600pro


----------



## mcm_xyz (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi guys...
Great topic. Kepp up the good work.
One question. Did anyone noticed that ASUS bioses have 64k and the rest (at least ATI and GeCube) have 52k?
Is there any chance that the 52k bioses to work on Asus cards as well? When dumped my bios (ASUS 9550 GE/TD) it gave me a 64k file...


----------



## MUff!N (Aug 27, 2006)

*Gigabyte GV-R955256D Videocard. (9550-256mb)*

If anyone's interested, I've tried just about every 9600 pro bios out there that matches the Gigabyte cfg and the last message on the DOS Flash is Status not Unlocked...So this peticular card Won't Flash!!! 
But the good news is with the 6.7 Softmod Catalyst driver & the ATiTool for overclocking you can still overclock this puppy quite nicely!  

3DMark 2001SE (Default resolution High)
Stock score: 8661
Overclocked score: 10835

Starting (Stock) Clock speeds...
GPU = 250
Memory = 200

(I like just a bit of cushion -10 between max and continuious operation)
Overclocked:
GPU = 464 (474 Max)
Memory = 238 (248 Max)


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 29, 2006)

not bad for an old clunker


----------



## MUff!N (Aug 29, 2006)

LOL...Better yet is that I got it as a gift for FREE!!!


----------



## amnezick (Sep 25, 2006)

i read all about this bios modding and stuff so i thought to myself .. if 9550 is actually a 9600 why not just oc it to something modest. i got atitool , unlocked the oc "bug/feature" and voila ... i now run it at 399 core and 462 mem without any single artifact after 2 hours of atitool running. i'm mentioning that i did not clicked the "find max" button. i just dragged the slider to that value. i was thinking of taking it to 450 but too many artifacts. i can get it to 428 or something though but why risk it ... i also have to mention that i have no active cooling on my video board just a passive radiator (dunno what metal is it) and no plug for an extra ...


----------



## MUff!N (Sep 25, 2006)

This is something I did that's very simple to do for additional cooling of the card without having to put a custom fan mod on the card itself! I took an additional 80mm fan and used LoopLock(Kinda like Velcro but better) self adhesive backing to the bottom of my case (For easy Mounting), and the bottom of the fan and it sucks part of the cool air being force in the front and pushes it across the card's Core & Memory chips, then up the side of the case to the exhaust fan. This took care of my worries about the card getting to hot while pushing it to within 10Mhz of MAX...I've played games with my card like this for hours on end with no problems what so ever... 
If you really want to know just how high you can go with your OC settings you'll have to do the "find Max settings" on both your GPU(core) and your Memory(RAM)...Just make sure that you're at least 10Mhz below MAX for a steady OC...Do the find MAX one at a time and make sure it runs for about 40min to an hour on both to make sure that the card's stable...


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 30, 2006)

what happpens if i cant find any bios with the same type of ram, i.e. mezza 5.0 except for a 9600 non pro?


----------



## MUff!N (Sep 30, 2006)

tkpenalty said:


> what happpens if i cant find any bios with the same type of ram, i.e. mezza 5.0 except for a 9600 non pro?


That's kind of a no brainer there...because if you read any of the info here on flashing the bios, it won't work...and will let you know that even if you try and force it to.


----------



## simlove (Nov 3, 2006)

Ohkay well i had a Radeon 9550 installed into my tower by bestbuy so far i thought it was good. When i got home and plugged the tower back in and tried to play the game Sims 2, unfourtuently when i did it said something about make sure that DirectX 9.0c is installed ... so then i downloaded and installed the DirectX but it did not work.  then after i told my brother to look at it and ask for the CD that came with the graphics Card. But bestbuy didn't give me it  then he downloaded something i don't even know and the game came on, but the screen size kept restarting. Then he told me he needed things onthe CD to know some things. Then i dont know. But can anyone help me on finding how i can keep from the screen reseting ** when i play my game it stands by ** PLEASE HELP


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 3, 2006)

Why did you just buy a 9550? Take it back and buy somthing newer.


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 4, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Why did you just buy a 9550? Take it back and buy somthing newer.



Maybe i should send the card back to my dealer and get the 128 mb version -_-.


----------



## notinthisworld (Nov 8, 2006)

slightly OT....

i wanted to flash my 9800se to 9800xt, will the jetart jacsh1 fit on my card? thanks

God Bless


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 10, 2006)

notinthisworld said:


> slightly OT....
> 
> i wanted to flash my 9800se to 9800xt, will the jetart jacsh1 fit on my card? thanks
> 
> God Bless



Uh... your cards going to be one helluva expensive paperweight...

Apart from that... ive got  HYB25D256163CE-4.0 DDR1 RAM from Infineon... so do you think id sucessfully flash to a 9600?

Another thing is, will more agressive memory timings make the card more efficient, leading to an ability to clock to higher speeds than usual?

EDIT: WHERE THE HELL DO I FIND THE INFINEON BIOS?


----------



## midnight1270 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Help*

Ok, i got a ati radeon 9550 (256 ddr) AGP 4x/8x not by choice but by gift..it says mezza on the memory ...so i need to know which upgrade to use...Please...


----------



## Qbass (Dec 3, 2006)

*diamond stealth s120 radeon 9550 256mb*

I have a diamond stealth s120 radeon 9550 256 AGP and tried to flash the bios to a saphire 9600 non pro 256.
it worked, but my display was corrupted. any ideas what bios I can use that wont cause corruption?

it has 5ns samsung ram

update:
I used the Powercolor 9600pro 256 with samsung mem, clocked custom at 403/201. any higher on the memory and I get artifacts. the corrruption must have been from the drivers or the other sapphire bios.
sucess


----------



## Quickywd01 (Dec 5, 2006)

My saphire radeon 9550se 128mb 64bit mem bus size equals this according to the chart. 

Mezza Z2S56D408TP-5 256 MBit 5.0 ns TSOP-II 66

From a previous post I uderstood that I'm out of luck. Am I right or can I still do something?


----------



## kevinarjun (Dec 11, 2006)

HI modders i Have a ATI Radeon Powercolor 9550 GameFX board Series 128bit 256mb...Can you help me to get the proper bios file for this card...Please help...I use ATI oveclocking tool and i can overclock upto  core 448.20 mem 246.60...and it works like a charm...is it necessary to change flash my bios or its enough...Please help...Thanks a lot....!!!


----------



## crossover (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello,
I've recently found about this possibility of modding a 9550 to the Pro version. However, I've also read that as long you can o/c the card without getting artifacts, there's no need to flash a new BIOS. I've just finished testing my card with ATITool, I went as far as 460/220 without getting any artifacts. I replaced the stock cooler beforehand, and my question is this: how far can you go with o/cing without the possibility of damaging your card? I've reverted to the original 250/200 setting for now, I'll wait for a reply before stress-testing with 3DMark or gaming.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 2, 2007)

crossover said:


> Hello,
> I've recently found about this possibility of modding a 9550 to the Pro version. However, I've also read that as long you can o/c the card without getting artifacts, there's no need to flash a new BIOS. I've just finished testing my card with ATITool, I went as far as 460/220 without getting any artifacts. I replaced the stock cooler beforehand, and my question is this: how far can you go with o/cing without the possibility of damaging your card? I've reverted to the original 250/200 setting for now, I'll wait for a reply before stress-testing with 3DMark or gaming.



The Radeon 9550's core Is a god damn great overclocker. It can clock really high but is limited by voltage. My best is 510/260 On stock cooling, however with the thermal paste changed. On 80mm Fan + Ramsink cooling I can Get much higher than that (I have to mount a cooler on the backside of the card though >_>)
With better cooling I get 530~540/280 (Depends on the weather sometimes).

Did you clean the Die and tint the cooler base? Just changing the thermal paste will give you a huge headroom for overclocking a 9550.


----------



## crossover (Jan 2, 2007)

Actually, I bought the card as it is, with the cooler replaced. Problem is, I'm not sure it has heat sensors, so I can't monitor the heat it generates.


----------



## ikg74 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Gigabyte Radeon 9550 128 MB*

Hello everyone,

I'm trying to flash a Gigabyte Radeon 9550 128 MB (GV-R955128T) to the 9660 PRO but I can't find a right bios to achieve this.

The card has Hynix memory 537A HY5DU551622DT-5 so I would like to know which 9660 PRO bios I should use to successfully achieve the mod. I have tried the Gigabyte 9660 PRO bios for Hynix 4.0 but I got strange colours and lines on the screen when the computer rebooted. I have also tried some other versions of Gigabyte 9660 PRO bios (Samsung 2.8, Unknown, Infineon 5.0) that are listed on the BIOS section of this site but none of them flash correctly at all.

Any suggestions on what BIOS to use with this card would be much appreciated.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## jacdav (Jan 18, 2007)

ikg74 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to flash a Gigabyte Radeon 9550 128 MB (GV-R955128T) to the 9660 PRO but I can't find a right bios to achieve this.
> 
> ...



Search in the list of bioses for one with 128MB of hynix 5ns. The memory configuration matters more than the card manufacturer. Test clock speeds with atitool artifact scan first.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 21, 2007)

Ergh... Haven't found an 9600PRO Infineon 4.0ns bios yet..


----------



## susyoshi (Apr 4, 2007)

Hii ppl
I have a ati radeon 9550 and flashed the bios of an ati radeon 9600 pro from unknown on the bios page and now my card doesnt work anymore. I had to put my geforce 4 mx back to write in this forum. 
So my question is how can i change back to the previous bios? When i connect the radeon 9550 i cant get my cpu to work i get no image.
pls any help


----------



## nyioo7@hotmail.com (Apr 5, 2007)

u need a pci video card. and ati flashing tool. than using pci video card and agp 9550 at the same time boot into dos and run the ati flash w/ the original bios, or whtever bios u have and flash. it'll definitly flash the ati card. oh umm..... make sure pci card is nvidia or anything other than ati. cool?


----------



## emresumengen (Apr 21, 2007)

*Unknown chip/card/bios - Help request*

Hi,
I have been reading for a long time through the topics, hunting for some info on updating my Sapphire Radeon 9550 256MB to a 9600Pro... Unfortunately, I could get none. So, I tried flashing it, at first only to 9600Pro bioses listed on http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/ . Seeing none worked, I even risked it more, trying all 9600 bioses, _including_ 9600 XT's. And, none did work there, either.

I also tried Googling for the BIOS ID I get with flashrom, the writings on the card memory chips (which seem to be ELPIDAtwn brand), but to no avail...

Maybe someone can have info on these, or point me to a good direction where to go.

The card is a
  SAPPHIRE
  R9550 256M GDDR2 AGP VGA/TVO/DVI-I
  PN 87-1C83-01-SA SKU# 11032-37 (written on it's back)

The ram chips on it have 
  ELPIDA TWN
  E2516AB-6E-E
  0615A9293
written on them.

It is also written
  Made in China
  A064720004000
on the back of the card, on a small white sticker  I guess that's about all I know about it for now.

In fact, I'm feeling quite good about the performance of the card (thinking about the price) but I kinda like tryin' Mac OS-X on my PC (the OSx86 project) and seeking some resolution about it. Maybe the support for 9660 is better than 9550 in OS-X 

Anyway, any help or info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Vengeance_43 (Apr 21, 2007)

I've Sapphire Radeon 9550 128/128 with Samsung 510 K4D263238G-GC2A(2.86ns FBGA) memory chips and the card works stable on 452/351.Now it's time to BIOS mod,but for this card has a four Sapphire Radeon 9600 Pro's 128MB(not VIVO&FB) Samsung 2.8ns BIOSes in techpowerup's BIOS Collection.Which is the most proper choice of these BIOSes for my card
and with most stable memory timings too?

My timings now:


----------



## susyoshi (May 10, 2007)

nyioo7@hotmail.com said:


> u need a pci video card. and ati flashing tool. than using pci video card and agp 9550 at the same time boot into dos and run the ati flash w/ the original bios, or whtever bios u have and flash. it'll definitly flash the ati card. oh umm..... make sure pci card is nvidia or anything other than ati. cool?



I dont think i have a pci card. My GFeforce4 MX is AGP.
I think my board has an integrated video card. It seems theres a place for me to plug my moniter instead of the plug in the ATI  RADEON 9550, is that my onboard video card? If so how can i switch to use that onboard video card, with the ati radeon card plugged too, and reflash my radeon with the correct bios?


----------



## susyoshi (May 10, 2007)

susyoshi said:


> I dont think i have a pci card. My GFeforce4 MX is AGP.
> I think my board has an integrated video card. It seems theres a place for me to plug my moniter instead of the plug in the ATI  RADEON 9550, is that my onboard video card? If so how can i switch to use that onboard video card, with the ati radeon card plugged too, and reflash my radeon with the correct bios?



Ok im running windows xp with the onboard AGP with the ati radeon 9550 with bad bios plugged in. How do i flash back some new bios? I´ve tried with atiflash but it says that it doesnt find any adapter. But the ati radeon 9550 is plugged in why does it says theres no adapter available?
Please can someone help me out?

It seems that i was wrong, my ati radeon 9550 is in fact PCI-express. i only have one slot for video cards that is a pci express slot X16 and it seems that my agp nvidia card can work connected to it. So if i want to reflash my pci-express radeon 9550 i really need to use my onboard video card.
Has anyone tried this? i cant get it to work 
pls help me


----------



## cyrubz (May 11, 2007)

hello 
     i have an asus A9550 agp card i want to upgrade it to 9600 how would i know what kind of bios must use pleased help me coz my card keeps on restarting when i played games like snipers elite and sometime my pc hangup.


----------



## radeon9550 (Jun 13, 2007)

*PLeasee help*

Hello i am a newbie and i really need help i have a sapphire radeon 9550 gfx card and i need to no how to get the OC lcok off i hav installed the softmod and nothing i need help please and also i need lots of help to flash the bios to a 9600 pleasee thanks guys >


----------



## radeon9550 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Helpp falsh bios*

i need help on this bit """Flash the Bios file to your video card using the -f parameter. For example flashrom -f -p 0 9600.bin.
A little sidenote: Many people complain that they get a "file not found" error when trying to flash the Bios under DOS. The problem is that DOS does not know long filenames, so all files are truncated to some funky names like Powerco~1.bin. Either use the dir command, when in DOS, to find out the short filename or rename it to something shorter while still in Windows.
More extensive flashing instructions can be found here. They talk about atiflash - you use flashrom since atiflash does not support the 9550, usage is the same."" I Really need helpp pleasee


----------



## radeon9550 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hellpp Me Pleaseeee


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 25, 2007)

man...flashing 9800pro to 9800XT pwns


----------



## shirinyan (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello 
i`m from Bulgaria and I am NEW in this 
i have Sapphire Radeon 9550 128MB/128bit VIVO Hynix 
what can i do with this card and how?
thanks in advance


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 22, 2007)

This is my 9550 on stock cooling, as you can see it's far from stock settings


----------



## spud107 (Nov 22, 2007)

ur mem cant go higher without more voltage and/or timings changed btw


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 23, 2007)

im not planning on pushing it any further, that new 478 board DOES NOT have volt options, same as my current board, i want a little better cooling on the card before i push it further, remember the 9600 and its wierd warping, that was the heat because i never had any fans on it.


----------



## Desodorante (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi everybody. i've been searching fot a timings guide for quite a while. basically im stuck with a connect3d r9550 256mb with samsung mems that won´t pass 212mhz (yeah, it DOES suck), after that, all i get is artifacts. So i was wondering if any of you have changed the timings on this particular board, or if you have a guide to understand how they work. The GPU is currently on 325 with the original heatsink and a AT power source fan glued on .
And no, i can´t afford a new one, specially because i would have to buy a new motherboard (it´s AGp), so any help will be appreciated.
Cheers from Argentina!


----------



## needer (Oct 21, 2008)

I`m new here.Can you please help me.I don`t know what bios to download.I have this graphic card:

http://www.gecube.com/products-detail.php?prod_cat=47&prod_id=65


----------

